# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Πάρνηθα On Fire

## Afanas

Από το μπαλκόνι μου στο Χολαργό ....Πάει και αυτή μετά την Πεντέλη  ::

----------


## Vigor

Πιάστηκε η καρδιά μου με το που είδα τις φωτο.

Κρίμα, πάρα μα πάρα πολύ κρίμα.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Τρομερά άσχημα τα συναισθήματα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Επιβάλλεται να μαζευτούμε να αναδασώσουμε κάποιο λόφο συμβολικά μετά το πέρας του καλοκαιριού, ή έστω την αλλη μέρα μετά το κακό!

Δασολόγιο τώρα.

----------


## b-boy

μόλις ήρθα στο σπίτι παιδιά...γίνεται πανικός μιλαμέ!!!με πρόλαβε ο afanas στις φώτο,δε μπορω να το πιστέψω αυτο που βλέπω απ το μπαλκόνι μου,μένω στο κέντρο του μενιδίου,αν ειναι δυνατόν,περιττο να σας πώ οτι βρέχει ΣΤΑΧΤΗ!όλοι μα όλοι οι δρόμοι τα αμάξια τα πάντα έχουν καλυφθεί απο ΣΤΑΧΤΗ  ::  ΕΛΕΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΦΩΤΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΔΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ

----------


## Valis

> Τρομερά άσχημα τα συναισθήματα...       
> Επιβάλλεται να μαζευτούμε να αναδασώσουμε κάποιο λόφο συμβολικά μετά το πέρας του καλοκαιριού, ή έστω την αλλη μέρα μετά το κακό!
> 
> Δασολόγιο τώρα.


Να μην φυτέψουμε και μερικά αμδόδεντρα;

----------


## pilgrim

Μολις πριν απο λιγο ενημερωθηκα οτι το συγκροτημα Mont Parnes εκκενωθηκε και πως ο κοσμος μεταφερθηκε πιο χαμηλα για ασφαλεια. Η φωτια πλησιαζει παρα πολυ γρηγορα και με απειλητικες διαθεσεις.Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα σταματησει αυτο αποψε.....

----------


## slapper

κρίμα πραγματικά κρίμα..  ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

Ιδού και η τραγική ειρωνία.

http://www.in.gr

_"Η πυρκαγιά αυτή, η οποία, σύμφωνα με την Πυροσβεστική, ξεκίνησε από πυλώνα της ΔΕΗ, είχε κάψει μεγάλη έκταση, ενώ είχε προξενήσει ζημιές και σε αρκετά σπίτια στο χωριό Στεφάνι."_

Οι KWh των κλιματιστικών μας το προκάλεσαν;;...

----------


## darkangel

EΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ δεν το πιστευω ....  ::   ::   ::  


λεω και εγω τι δεν παει καλα...όταν βγηκα στην βεραντα απλα λογο υψους δεν εχω την θεα σου Αποστολη.....

----------


## septic

no comments

----------


## Exoticom

Άντε και εις ανώτερα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

Καίμε, χτίζουμε, μένουμε, καίνε, φωνάζουμε, χτίζουνε, μένουνε...
Μπαζώνουμε, χτίζουμε, μένουμε, πλημμυρίζουμε, φωνάζουμε...

Δεν μιλάω απαραίτητα για την Πάρνηθα αλλά δυστυχώς προκαλούμε τα φαινόμενα που μας αναλογούν. Καλά να πάθουμε μπας και ωριμάσουμε πριν καταστρέψουμε τον πλανήτη όλο.

----------


## costas43gr

> Άντε και εις ανώτερα


Τουλαχιστον εδω πας μια κι εξω, με αυτα που κανουμε δεν υπαρχει ποιο αργός θανατος....

----------


## thalexan

> Τρομερά άσχημα τα συναισθήματα...       
> Επιβάλλεται να μαζευτούμε να αναδασώσουμε κάποιο λόφο συμβολικά μετά το πέρας του καλοκαιριού, ή έστω την αλλη μέρα μετά το κακό!
> 
> Δασολόγιο τώρα.


Ακόμη κι αν γίνει αναδάσωση την επόμενη μέρα, τα δενδρύλλια θα είναι ικανά να συγκρατήσουν το χώμα και το νερό μετά την πρώτη βροχή; (Aς μας απαντήσει ένας γεωπόνος.)

We're screwed! Έτσι απλά!

----------


## tzila

Που να τους κοπεί το χέρι , τα μ$#%α .... !!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Και όλα αυτά για να γίνουν σε λίγα χρόνια οικόπεδα ...  ::

----------


## BeeMan

κριμα...................
δηλαδη ημαρτον...
δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως σκεφτονται ορισμενοι!!!!
φουυυυυυυ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DIMKATIO

και μία όψη απο χαλάνδρι ....

----------


## darkangel

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

Τα μπαλκονια εδω εχουν γεμισει σταχτη απο την καπνα!!!!

----------


## eaggelidis

Δεν είναι χιόνι αυτό που βλέπετε έξω. 

Στάχτη είναι και η ζωή μας που πάει περίπατο.

----------


## alex-23

πριν απο 1 μηνα ειχα παει στην παρνηθα ακολουθει και φωτογραφια...
την κυριακη με τον καυσονα ημουν παλι εκει και τωρα βλεπω απο την ταρατσα μου τις φλογες!
λυπαμαι πολυ.

----------


## gvbest

μια απο τα ιδια η φωτο εχει τραβιχτει πριν απο 1 μηνα σε μονοπατι στην πισω μερια της παρνηθας... Δεν θελω να φανταζομαι πως ειναι τωρα

----------


## Tenorism

Τι σύμπτωση. Και εγώ ήμουν την Κυριακή επάνω, για καφέ στο Μπάφι και πεζοπορία μέχρι το πυροφυλάκειο πίσω από το ραντάρ και την Σκίπιζα. Ήταν και η πρώτη φορά που πήρα την κόρη μου σε πεζοπορία και έπαθε πλάκα και φυσικά είπαμε να το επαναλάβουμε αλλά... 
Κοίτα να δεις πλάκα που στο τέλος κάτι μου λέει πως το μόνο που θα σωθεί θα είναι το μπουρδελοκαζίνο.

----------


## python

> _"Η πυρκαγιά αυτή, η οποία, σύμφωνα με την Πυροσβεστική, ξεκίνησε από πυλώνα της ΔΕΗ, είχε κάψει μεγάλη έκταση, ενώ είχε προξενήσει ζημιές και σε αρκετά σπίτια στο χωριό Στεφάνι."_
> 
> Οι KWh των κλιματιστικών μας το προκάλεσαν;;...



noooop!!!

η απαρχαιομένη τεχνολογία της ΔΕΗ.........

που αντε , πες πως καίει τα pc μας, καταστέφει συσκευές λόγω της τάσεως... +++ ---- , αλλα έλεος όχι και δάση!!!

$#$$%$%# το δημοσιό τους.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## eufonia

> Τρομερά άσχημα τα συναισθήματα...       
> Επιβάλλεται να μαζευτούμε να αναδασώσουμε κάποιο λόφο συμβολικά μετά το πέρας του καλοκαιριού, ή έστω την αλλη μέρα μετά το κακό!
> 
> Δασολόγιο τώρα.


Οποιαδήποτε αναδάσωση πάντως, πρέπει να γίνεται μετά από κατάλληλη μελέτη. Δεν μπορείς να πας και να φυτέψεις ευκάλυπτους και πεύκα σε θέσεις όπου καλύπτονταν από ελατοδάση.

Και δυστυχώς, η φυσική αναγέννηση στα ελατοδάση, μετά από φωτιά, είναι δραματικά χαμηλή έως ανύπαρκτη.  ::  




> Ακόμη κι αν γίνει αναδάσωση την επόμενη μέρα, τα δενδρύλλια θα είναι ικανά να συγκρατήσουν το χώμα και το νερό μετά την πρώτη βροχή; (Aς μας απαντήσει ένας γεωπόνος.)
> 
> We're screwed! Έτσι απλά!


Οποιοδήποτε ριζικό σύστημα είναι ικανό να συγκρατεί ποσότητες εδάφους, ακόμα και αυτό των φρυγανικών οικοσυστημάτων. Συνεπώς, ακόμα και μερικά δενδρύλλια είναι ικανά να αποτρέψουν την έκπλυση εδάφους μετά της πρώτες βροχές. 
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτές έρχονται αρκετά αργά τα τελευταία χρόνια, περί τα μέσα Οκτωβρίου. Χρόνος υπάρχει. Θέληση? Ελπίζω πως ναι... 

*ΥΓ.* Η φωτιά είναι στοιχείο συνυφασμένο με την ύπαρξη των μεσογειακών οικοσυστημάτων και η δράση της ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα είναι απαραίτητη για την διατήρησή τους. Δασικές πυρκαϊές σε διαστήματα >60 χρόνων συμβάλλουν στην ανανέωση των πληθυσμών, τόσο των δένδρων όσο και των υπόλοιπων φυτικών ειδών που συμβάλλουν στη χλωρίδα μιας περιοχής. Αυτό είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν το γνωρίζουν πολλοί. Όποιος θέλει μια παραπομπή για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, pm me.  ::

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

http://www.fire.gr/byron/

Ζητάμε εθελοντές. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...

----------


## yorgos

Εμένα άλλο με ανησυχεί, Μαζευτήκαμε και τα βάλαμε τα δεντράκια, ποιος θα τα ποτίζει μέχρι να αρχίσουν οι καλές βροχές??? Δεν θα καούν από την ζέστη??

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Άμα υπάρχει θέληση όλα μπορούν να γίνουν όπως πριν. Αλλά είναι δυνατόν να τους έχει κανείς εμπιστοσύνη? Την βρίσκουμε να δίνουμε λεφτά για f-16 και patriots, για Ολυμπιακούς και Eurovision. Όλοι από αύριο θα λένε για αναδάσωση της περιοχής. Τα ίδια λέγανε και σε μας εδώ στο Καπανδρίτι όταν καϊκαμε. Θα λυπηθώ πάρα πολύ να δω την καμένη αυτήν έκταση να γίνετε οικόπεδα, όπως γίνεται συνήθως στις περιοχές αυτές.

----------


## Vigor

Δεν θα το πιστέψετε, μόλις το πρωί έλεγα σε έναν φίλο μου το όνειρο που είδα κατά τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες προτού ξυπνήσω και ήταν ιδιαίτερα έντονο.

Είδα σπίθες να βγαίνουν από ένα ξύλινο πυλώνα της ΔΕΗ και αμέσως μετά τα καλώδια να βραχυκυκλώνουν. Επόμενη εικόνα ήταν η γνωστή πύρινη λάμψη, λίγο πιο πίσω, στο βάθος σε κάτι βουνά (όπως φαίνεται από τις φωτο του Αποστόλη).

Περίεργο θα πείτε, φοβερή σύμπτωση - δεν ξέρω, αλλά είναι όντως αυτό που "έζησα" στον ύπνο μου. Ανατριχιάζω και που το σκέφτομαι.

----------


## aligator

100 πύρινα μέτωπα λέει σε όλη την Ελλάδα σε μια μέρα μόνο τυχαίο δεν μπορεί να είναι. Για μια ακόμη φορά η χώρα που αγαπάμε τόσο πολύ μας πληγώνει. Πραγματικά θα ήθελα να δω κάποια κίνηση αναδάσωσης από την κοινότητα του awmn.

----------


## klarabel

Μετά την Πεντέλη...τον Υμηττό, τώρα η Πάρνηθα. Ο σημαντικότερος βιότοπος και οικολογικό σύστημα των τελευταίων δεκαετιών στην Αττική. 
Είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας. 
Δεν είναι μόνο η χλωρίδα αλλά και η πανίδα του τόπου. Πριν λίγο μου είπε φίλος και κομβούχος που εργάζεται στο Καζίνο ότι τις τελευταίες μέρες τάιζαν κάτι ελάφια που είχαν κανει εκεί την εμφάνισή τους. Και όπως καταλαβαίνεται ο βιότοπος εκεί ήταν σπάνιας μορφής και ποικιλότητας και όταν κατεστρέφονται οι ισορροπίες ενός οικοσυστήματος οι συνέπειες θα είναι τεράστιες στο άμεσο μέλλον.
Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα ...δούμε σε λίγο καιρό με τα πρωτοβρόχια. 
Δεν μας φτάνανε οι καταστροφές που προκαλούνται στο περιβάλλον από την έντονη βιομηχανοποίηση έχουμε και καταστροφές από ....ανευθυνότητα και ηλιθιότητα ...(αλήθεια ..ως πότε; ).
Είμαστε οπαδοί του να θεραπεύουμε από το να προλαμβάνουμε. Γιατί δεν έγινε έγκαιρα αντιμετώπιση της φωτιάς ; Ζώνες πυροπροστασίας; Ευθύνες ;
Τί να τις κάνουμε όταν είναι πολύ αργά, μήπως τιμωρήθηκε ή μήπως παραιτήθηκε ποτέ κανείς;

Εκανα την διαδρομή απο Θρακομακεδόνες και ανάβαση Πάρνηθας για να πάω πρός τα Βόρεια κάποτε συχνότερα αντι της κλασικής Εθνικής ...μέχρι που ο δρόμος έγινε ακατάλληλος για αυτοκίνητα ...για μηχανή και οτιδήποτε τροχοφόρο απο το πίσω μέρος της Πάρνηθας κυρίως. Τα γαιδούρια ..ίσως περνούσαν. Κάνένα όμως δίποδο γαιδούρι δεν πήρε την πρωτοβουλία να τον φτιάξει (τελευταία δεν ξέρω σταμάτησα την διαδρομή αυτή εδώ και καιρό). Τα Πυροσβεστικά φυσικά μόνο ...πετώντας. 
Ακουσα πρίν λίγο στην tv ότι θα πάνε ..αλλοι 150 φαντάροι στο μέτωπο της φωτιάς (τί να κάνουν δεν ξέρω, έχει εκπαιδευτεί κανένας φαντάρος σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις ; Με τι μέσα και τι να κάνουν εκεί ; με πορδές συντονισμένες να σβήσουν οι φωτιές ; Με τι στολές που δεν πλησιάζονται οι φωτιές αυτού του μεγέθους ούτε στα 100 μέτρα )
Αισθάνομαι μερικές φορές ότι υποτιμούν πολύ την Νοημοσύνη μου (μας), τόσο που με κάνει να αισθάνομαι αηδία και πολύ μα πάρα πολύ μ@λ@$#$.
Μα ακόμα περισσότερο αυτό που με ενοχλεί σε αυτή τη χώρα που κυριαρχεί η μίζα και το ρουσφέτι, είναι ότι δείχνει αναλγησία σε τέτοιες "ευαισθησίες" που αφορούν περιβάλλον και οικοσύστημα. 
Ενώ π.χ έχουμε από τις πιό συγχρονες μονάδες ανακύκλωσης στην Ευρώπη είμαστε σχεδόν αν όχι οι τελευταίοι σε ποσοστά ανακύκλωσης (σε αυτό φταίμε όλοι μας, αλλά πάνω από όλα είναι και θέμα παιδείας-κουλτούρας, έτσι μας έμαθαν και έτσι θα μαθαίνουμε και μείς τους νεώτερους; ).
Μάχες και πολιτικά παιχνίδια χρόνια τώρα με το πού θα ανήκει η Πυροπροστασία των δασών, στην Δασική υπηρεσία ή στην Πυροσβεστική. Τα ίδια επίσης με τους εποχικούς με μόνο κίνητρο το ρουσφέτι, η ίδια καραμέλα...Τα πάντα στην ανευθυνότητα και όλα στον ..αυτόματο!!
Βέβαια μεγάλα ερωτηματικά προκαλούν το ότι όλες οι φωτιές συμβαίνουν ταυτόχρονα σε μεγάλη έκταση και μέτωπα και ειδικότερα όταν έχει έντονο άνεμο. Αυτανάφλεξη (οεο!!) ;
Είναι τυχαίο ότι είμαστε η μόνη χώρα στην ευρώπη χωρίς Κτηματολόγιο;
Επίσης μεγάλη εντύπωση μου έχει προκαλέσει ότι μετά από παρόμοιες τέτοιες φωτιές φαίνονται τα πρώτα τσιμεντένια οικοδομήματα να ξεφυτρώνουν από το πουθενά. Τυχαίο; 
Ας σταματήσω εδώ γιατί δεν πάει άλλο......

Τι άλλο τώρα μένει .....αναζήτηση "for extraterrestrial intelligence" ή ακρόαση Θεού και ...αλλαγή Πλανήτη.

*Ντροπή και Αίσχος.*

----------


## Themis Ap

> ...
> 
> *Ντροπή και Αίσχος.*



+++.

Ένιωσα ένα απίστευτο συναίσθημα μόλις είδα τις φλόγες κατά τις 10 από Μαρούσι... Τεράστια έκταση, τεράστια καταστροφή.

Το απόγευμα είχα δει το σύννεφο του καπνού και μου έκανε εντύπωση ώστε το τράβηξα σε βίντεο, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να συλλάβω την όλη εικόνα καταστροφής μέχρι που είδα τις φλόγες.

Ας κάνουμε ότι περνάει από το χέρι μας να βοηθήσουμε...

Κ δεν πρέπει μόνο να μιλάμε κατόπιν εορτής, αλλά να λέμε πχ. και 2 λογάκια σε αυτόν που βλέπουμε να πετάει το τσιγάρο από το παράθυρο του αυτοκινήτου... Όχι ότι είναι από μόνο του πολύ εύκολο να προκαλέσει πυρκαγιά, αλλά φωτογραφίζει έλλειψη στοιχειώδους λογικής που μπορεί να προλάβει καταστροφές...

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Kριμα...τοσο ετων ελατα και πευκα σταχτη σε λιγα λεπτα...
Πραγματικα ΚΡΙΜΑ  ::

----------


## daha

> Άντε και εις ανώτερα


Πας καλα; Έχεις όρεξη για πλάκες με τέτοια πράγματα;;;;

----------


## sotirisk

> ...
> *Ντροπή και Αίσχος.*


+++
Κυρίως συμφωνώ με αυτό που είπες, είναι απαράδεκτο να μην έχει γίνει τίποτα από άποψη πρόβλεψης μιας τέτοιας κατάστασης. Εγκληματική αμέλεια. . . Φυσικά δεν θα τιμωρηθεί κανείς, είναι δυνατόν η εξουσία να τιμωρήσει τον εαυτό της?

----------


## Olympic

Είμαι πιο ακραίος άμα πιάσουν εμπρηστή κρέμασμα στο σύνταγμα για παραδειγματισμό

----------


## senius

> ...
> *Ντροπή και Αίσχος.*


Τον ερχόμενο χειμώνα *θα χτυπιούνται* για τις πλημμύρες που θα γίνονται με την παραμικρή βροχή, χώρια οτι θα ανέβει η θερμοκρασία κι άλλο στην Αθήνα, γιατί κάηκε το μόνο πρασινο που είχε απομείνει στο λεκανοπέδιο.

Λυπάμαι.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Δεν υπάρχει τημωρία για τέτιους ανθρώπους! Το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι να τους βάζανε να δενδροφυτέψουν ότι έκαψαν. Με έπιασε ένα σφύξιμο στην καρδιά με όλες τις εικόνες που είδα, μιας και το '98 είχε καεί το εξοχικό μου στην Αυλίδα.  ::  
σε λίγα χρόνια θα υπάρχει αυτός ο διάλογος:

-Κάποτε παιδί μου πήγαινα camping στο δάσος
-Μπαμπά τι είναι δάσος?
...

----------


## babisbabis

Κριμα...* ΠΟΛΥ ΚΡΙΜΑ...*  :: 
Για την Παρνηθα ειδικα... στενοχωρηθηκα πολυ.
Αστα να πανε...  ::

----------


## zabounis

Μόλις μίλησα με τον Γιάννη, τον υπεύθυνο του καταφυγείου Φλαμπούρι στην Πάρνηθα (εκεί όπου βρίσκεται κι ο κόμβος που ενώνει awmn με Εύβοια)

Μου είπε ότι υπάρχει φωτιά κοντά στο καταφύγειο και πλησιάζει.

Χτες τους κατεβάσαν άρων άρων γιατί υπήρχε και μια παιδική κατασκήνωση, και δεν έχουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον ότι θα διασωθεί το καταφύγειο και μαζί ο κόμβος του δικτύου μας.

----------


## nvak

- Θα έπρεπε σε συνθήκες κάυσωνα και αέρα, να απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου η είσοδος στα Δάση σε κάθε φυσιολάτρη...
- Θα έπρεπε τα καλώδια ΔΕΗ να είναι μονωμένα ώστε μία επαφή με τα δένδρα να μην καταλήγει σε φωτιά....

Σαν Έλληνες όμως προτιμούμε το φυσικό περιβάλλον να μοιάζει με αυτό της Τήνου. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό της Ελλάδας. Τα Δάση είναι για τους βόρειους  ::

----------


## thalexan

> http://www.fire.gr/byron/
> 
> Ζητάμε εθελοντές. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...


Εάν προβλέπεται κάποιο πρόγραμμα αναδάσωσης, μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε κάποια λίστα συμμετοχής;

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> - Θα έπρεπε σε συνθήκες κάυσωνα και αέρα, να απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου η είσοδος στα Δάση σε κάθε φυσιολάτρη...
> - Θα έπρεπε τα καλώδια ΔΕΗ να είναι μονωμένα ώστε μία επαφή με τα δένδρα να μην καταλήγει σε φωτιά....
> 
> Σαν Έλληνες όμως προτιμούμε το φυσικό περιβάλλον να μοιάζει με αυτό της Τήνου. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό της Ελλάδας. Τα Δάση είναι για τους βόρειους


το πρώτο ισχύει, απαγορεύεται αυστηρός η είσοδος οποιοδήποτε πολίτη στα δάση όταν το χρώμα στις περιοχές είναι πορτοκαλι και κόκκινο.





τώρα για το δεύτερο συμφωνώ αλλα απότι καταλαβαίνεις στην Eλλαδίτσα μας είναι το τελευταίο που θα κοιτάξουνε να διορθώσουνε




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JOHNNY-B17
> 
> http://www.fire.gr/byron/
> 
> Ζητάμε εθελοντές. Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...
> 
> 
> Εάν προβλέπεται κάποιο πρόγραμμα αναδάσωσης, μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε κάποια λίστα συμμετοχής;


αναδάσωση γίνετε μονο στα μέρη που η ίδια η φύση δεν μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί και όχι μετά από κάποια φωτιά. δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια σε 4 με 5 χρονια θα αποφασιστεί για αναδάσωση αν δεν αναπτυχθεί το βουνό μονο του.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

σε αυτό το post βλέπω ότι όλη συμφωνούμε ότι είναι κρίμα και μας δημιουργεί θλίψη αυτό που βλέπουμε. αλλα τι κάνουμε για αυτό? καθόμαστε μποστά από την οθόνη τις τηλεόρασης και του pc και απλά σχολιάζουμε.
εδώ και παρα πολλά χρονια υπάρχουν εθελοντικές ομάδες περιφερειακά τις Aθηνας. Καισαριανή, Βύρωνα, Παπάγου, Hλιούπολη, στην Πεντέλη και Πάρνηθα. εγώ είμαι μέλος στην δασοπροστασία Kαισαριανής από το 98. αν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε περάστε από τις εθελοντικές ομάδες και δηλώστε την παρουσία σας και την συμμετοχη σας. δεν είμαστε πυροσβέστες απλά βοηθάμε την πυροσβεστική. το πιο σημαντικό σε μια φωτιά είναι η ταχύτητα ενημέρωσης τις πυροσβεστική για το που είναι. αυτή είναι η βασική δουλειά μας να ενημερώσουμε με το μόλις δούμε τον πρωτ καπνό. γιατί η φωτιά στο πρώτο λεπτό σβήνει με το πόδι. στα πέντε λεπτά θες κουβα με νερό και μετά άστα να πάνε  ::  αν λοιπόν εμείς ενημερώσουμε στο πρώτο λεφτό σώσαμε το δασος. έχω πάει σε πολλές φωτιές που δεν ακούστηκαν από τα ΜΜΕ και χαίρομαι για αυτό γιατί ήταν τόσο μικρές που δεν του ένοιαξε.

είμαστε μια μεγάλη παρέα που περνάμε καλά και χαιρόμαστε το δασος. οποιος ενδιαφέρεται να συμμετέχει στην δασοπροστασία καισαριανής και θέλει να ανεβεί στο πυροφυλάκιο αν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για να φροντίσω να είμαι και εγώ εκεί για να τα πούμε.

http://www.dasoprostasia.gr
http://www.fire.gr/byron/

----------


## Telis

Ελατε ρε παιδια, οικοπεδα θα γινουν ολα αυτα οπως στο Ντραφι οταν καψανε την Πεντελη

----------


## kakalos

Το λυπηρό αυτό θέαμα το είχα κι εγώ μπροστά μου εχθές απο το Λυκαβηττό!Ανέβηκα να δω μια συναυλία να περάσει όμορφα το βράδυ μου και μαύρισε η ψυχή μου αντικρίζοντας αυτό!Ντροπή και θλίψη!Μόνο αυτά νιώθεις όταν οδηγείς βράδυ στην Αθήνα και βλέπεις μπροστά στα αναμμένα φώτα σου να πέφτουν οι στάχτες!

----------


## climber

Άμα πιάσουν κανέναν από αυτά τα καθάρματα τι κρεμάλα και μα……………. ιες λιθοβολισμός μέχρι θανάτου.
 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Τρομερά άσχημα τα συναισθήματα...       
> Επιβάλλεται να μαζευτούμε να αναδασώσουμε κάποιο λόφο συμβολικά μετά το πέρας του καλοκαιριού, ή έστω την αλλη μέρα μετά το κακό!
> 
> Δασολόγιο τώρα.
> 
> 
> Ακόμη κι αν γίνει αναδάσωση την επόμενη μέρα, τα δενδρύλλια θα είναι ικανά να συγκρατήσουν το χώμα και το νερό μετά την πρώτη βροχή; (Aς μας απαντήσει ένας γεωπόνος.)
> ...


Συμβολικά ανέφερα. Να δείξουμε και την οικολογική μας συνείδηση εκτός των οικολογικών μας links... Γκουχ γκουχ

----------


## ALTAiR

> Άμα πιάσουν κανέναν από αυτά τα καθάρματα τι κρεμάλα και μα……………. ιες λιθοβολισμός μέχρι θανάτου.


Κάψιμο με σπίρτα, ένα σπίρτο ο καθένας.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Λιθοβολισμό χρειάζεται αυτός που θα επιτρέψει στον κάθε οικοπεδοφάγο να κάνει οικόπεδα τις συγκεκριμένες εκτάσεις, όπως γίνεται συνήθως σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Και τίποτα να μην κάνουμε η περιοχή σε 5-6 χρόνια θα έιναι καταπράσσινη πάλι, αρκεί να μην μπεί χέρι ανθρώπου.

----------


## The Undertaker

γ%$#%ω το σπίτι του κάθε κ%^$#@$η που θέλει να χτίσει βίλα στην πάρνηθα και μετά βγαίνει και λεει "μου πλυμμήρισε το υπόγειο από την βροχή.και που είναι το κράτος και θέλω αποζημίωση"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tenorism

Και τώρα νομίζω πως μπορούμε (εμείς οι κάτοικοι αυτού του απαράδεκτου μπουρδέλου=Αθήνα) να σκεφτούμε τα ονόματα των νέων κοινοτήτων που θα ιδρυθούν στα αποκαΐδια...
Επειδή δεν μπορούν να ιδιωτικοποιήσουν έτσι απλά τα πάντα και τους δρυμούς, βρίσκουν έμμεσους τρόπους καίγοντας τους ή απαξιώνοντας την πυροσβεστική και την πυροπροστασία (άραγε είναι τυχαίο που σώσανε το καζίνο που πηγαίνουν τα τζογοπρεζόνια; - το ίδιο θα αντιδρούσε ο μηχανισμός αν καιγόταν κανα δάσος δίπλα σε καμία βίλα χοντρομπαλά υπουργού; )
Μου αρέσει επίσης η αντίδραση της αξ. αντιπολίτευσης που μιλάει για ευθύνες ξεχνώντας την Πεντέλη ας πούμε.
Γεια σου ρε Πολύδωρα με τους φίλους σου τους εργολάβους και την επιτυχία του κρατικού μηχανισμού που είχε να αντιμετωπίσει τόσα μέτωπα μπλα μπλα... Δεν δέρνετε καναν αλλοδαπό καλύτερα;
Αλλά ποιον αφορούν όλα αυτά; Άσε τώρα καημένε... έχουμε και το έντερο του αρχιεπίσκοπου που είναι σημαντικότερο... έτσι και αλλιώς πέρα από σκατά δεν υπάρχει και τίποτα σημαντικό.

Δεν ξυπνάει αυτός ο λαός με τίποτα. Εξάλλου δεν πρόκειται να τον αφήσουν και ο ίδιος ο λαός απ' την άλλη νομίζει ότι είναι ξύπνιος...
Πραγματικά ντρέπομαι για άλλη μια φορά που γεννήθηκα στην Ελλάδα. Ξέρω πως υπάρχουν και χειρότερα αλλά αυτό δεν μου φτάνει...
Δεν είναι προσπάθεια εντυπωσιασμού από μέρους μου αυτή. Όσοι με γνωρίζουν ξέρουν πολύ καλά και αν τα νιώθω και αν τα εννοώ αυτά που λέω.

Υ.Γ. Ένας admin να διορθώσει την Πάρνηθα στον τίτλο της ενότητας.

----------


## fotis

Έχω αγανακτίσει τόσο που σκέφτομαι αν μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει δραστικότερα μέτρα. 

Το μυαλό μου πάει μόνο προς τη δικαιοσύνη και μύνηση κατά των υπευθύνων (πολιτική ηγεσία) για υποβάθμιση της ποιότητας ζωής μας. Θα είχε νόημα μια τέτοια κίνηση αν γινόταν μάλιστα μαζικά απο μια μεγάλη κοινότητα σαν τη δική μας? θα συμμετέχατε σε κάτι τέτοιο?

Ας μας δώσει κάποιος με νομικές γνώσεις τα φώτα του please..[/img]

----------


## JB172

@fotis καλά τα λες αλλά....

Το πολύ-πολύ να παραιτηθεί κανένας ανευθυνο-υπεύθυνος (ή να τον παραιτήσουν)
Τίποτα περισσότερο δεν θα γίνει.
Αυτό το απυρόβλητο της πολιτικής ηγεσίας μου θυμίζει το αλάθητο του Πάπα.  ::

----------


## thalexan

> @fotis καλά τα λες αλλά....
> 
> Το πολύ-πολύ να παραιτηθεί κανένας ανευθυνο-υπεύθυνος (ή να τον παραιτήσουν)
> Τίποτα περισσότερο δεν θα γίνει.
> Αυτό το απυρόβλητο της πολιτικής ηγεσίας μου θυμίζει το αλάθητο του Πάπα.


Τι να πούμε ρε παιδιά.
Εδώ ακούω στο ραδιόφωνο περιστατικά που ενώ οι πολίτες πήγαιναν για δενδροφυτεύσεις _τους έδιωχναν τα ΜΑΤ_.

----------


## JB172

> Εδώ ακούω στο ραδιόφωνο περιστατικά που ενώ οι πολίτες πήγαιναν για δενδροφυτεύσεις _τους έδιωχναν τα ΜΑΤ_.


Είμαστε ανεκδιήγητοι...  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Tenorism
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Βλέπω τώρα ειδήσεις στην ΝΕΤ και έχει μαυρήσει η ψυχή μου..
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ιωσήφ οργανώστε κάτι ρε γμτ...όχι βιαστικά..να γίνει σωστά...
4,000,000 ζούμε σε αυτό το μπ.....λο...*ΈΝΑ* δεντράκι να φυτέψει ο
καθένας θα ξαναγίνει.....εμείς μπορεί να μην το προλάβουμε, θα το
προλάβουν όμως τα παιδιά μας....

----------


## vector

μη προλαβουν κ χτισουν ομως εκει που 8απρεπε να φυτεψουμε δεντρα

----------


## TheLaz

> μη προλαβουν κ χτισουν ομως εκει που 8απρεπε να φυτεψουμε δεντρα


Μπαααααααα έχουν πιο σοβαρά πράγματα να ασχοληθούν.....

Όλη η Ελλάδα παρακολουθεί καθηλωμένη έντερα και κοκορέτσια....

----------


## pathfinder

Παιδες ημουν σκοπος στο τατοι και εβλεπα τις φλογες να ξεπηδουν και να τρωνε τα παντα...το καλο ειναι οτι η Π.Α. εστειλε 4 οχηματα 1 ελικοπτερο και σημερα το πρωι αρκετους φανταρους! Αλλα τι να κανεις τα βρηκαν καμμενα ευτυχως προλαβανε και εκκενωσαν στρατοπεδα πανω στην παρνηθα....κριμα παντως γιατι ειχα παει στο φλαμπουρι παλια και μου αρεσε αρκετα και κλασσικα το σκ@το καζινο αθικτο!!!  :: 


Παρεπιπτοντως το λινκακι μας εκει τι εγινε το εφαγε η φλογα?

----------


## jabarlee

Τώρα που αυτή η τραγωδία είναι φρεσκότατη:

Μπορούμε να οργανωθούμε ως ομάδα, κάτω από το συντονισμό του συλλόγου, και να πάμε να φυτέψουμε μερικές δεκάδες δενδρύλλια στον κατάλληλο χρόνο;
2000 νοματαίοι είμαστε σε αυτό το δίκτυο, αν μπορούσαμε οι μισοί να πάρουμε από ένα δεντράκι, αμέσως να η χιλιάδα ! ok, ίσως αισιόδοξο, αλλά κάπως έτσι θα δείξουμε αν είμαστε σκεπτόμενοι και ενεργοί πολίτες.

Για μια φορά, ας κάνουμε κάτι πραγματικά σημαντικό!

Προς το Δ.Σ του συλλόγου: Μπορείτε να το οργανώσετε;

----------


## vector

σε 2-3 χρονια(μη πω κ λιγοτερο) 8α το ξεχασουμε,και θα αρχισουν σιγα σιγα να ξεπετιουνται οικοδομες.Οπως εγινε τοσες φορες ετσι κ τωρα.Δυστυχως ξεχναμε πολυ ευκολα...





> Προς το Δ.Σ του συλλόγου: Μπορείτε να το οργανώσετε;


ΔΕΝΤΡΟΦΥΤΕΥΣΗ ΤΩΡΑ!

----------


## jamesbond

κάνα οικοπεδάκι φτηνό δίπλα στο καζίνο παίζει???
θέλω να το κλείσω απο τώρα για να έχω και καλη θέα . 
εε και για κανα λίνκ...

----------


## vector

> Κοίτα να δεις πλάκα που στο τέλος κάτι μου λέει πως το μόνο που θα σωθεί θα είναι το μπουρδελοκαζίνο.

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tenorism
> 
> Κοίτα να δεις πλάκα που στο τέλος κάτι μου λέει πως το μόνο που θα σωθεί θα είναι το μπουρδελοκαζίνο.


[an eye for an eye]
Ας ξεκινήσουμε να πυρπολούμε τις αυλές των εργολάβων (πού θα πάει, κάποια στιγμή θα πετύχουμε και κάποιο τομάρι) και να τους βλέπουμε να τρέχουν να σβήσουν τις φωτιές με perrier!

Σκ@τ@ στις πισίνες τους!
[/an eye for an eye]

----------


## the_eye

> Κοίτα να δεις πλάκα που στο τέλος κάτι μου λέει πως το μόνο που θα σωθεί θα είναι το μπουρδελοκαζίνο.


Μπορεί να κάνει και καμιά "επέκταση"  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τώρα που αυτή η τραγωδία είναι φρεσκότατη:
> 
> Μπορούμε να οργανωθούμε ως ομάδα, κάτω από το συντονισμό του συλλόγου, και να πάμε να φυτέψουμε μερικές δεκάδες δενδρύλλια στον κατάλληλο χρόνο;
> 2000 νοματαίοι είμαστε σε αυτό το δίκτυο, αν μπορούσαμε οι μισοί να πάρουμε από ένα δεντράκι, αμέσως να η χιλιάδα ! ok, ίσως αισιόδοξο, αλλά κάπως έτσι θα δείξουμε αν είμαστε σκεπτόμενοι και ενεργοί πολίτες.
> 
> Για μια φορά, ας κάνουμε κάτι πραγματικά σημαντικό!
> 
> Προς το Δ.Σ του συλλόγου: Μπορείτε να το οργανώσετε;


χωρίς πλάκα αυτό σκέφτηκα και εγώ ... ακριβώς όμως...

Αν ρίξουμε από καμιά 10αρια δέντρα ο καθένας... που είναι τίποτα για πλάκα το κάνει κάποιος... έχουμε τρελό αριθμό δέντρων.

εγώ είμαι μέσα να το οργανώσουμε! Και μετά κερνάω 4000 σουβλάκια..  ::

----------


## vector

Ιωσηφ τα δεντρα θα τα πληρωσουμε εμεις η παιζει χρηματοδοτηση η κατι τετοιο?

----------


## NetTraptor

Θα τους πάρει ο ...

Να δώσουμε κάτι αν χρειαστεί δεν λέω... αλλά

Κάποτε είχαμε κάνει κάτι αναδασώσεις από το γραφείο... 

Θα ρωτήσω πια είναι η διαδικασία μιας και είχε οργανωθεί από κάποιο σύλλογο...

----------


## NetTraptor

```
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ 
ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑΣ
ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΙΑ ΔΑΣΩΝ & Φ.Π.
ΓΕΝΙΚΗ Δ/ΝΣΗ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ ΚΑΙ
ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΔΑΣΩΝ & Φ.Π.
Δ/ΝΣΗ ΑΝΑΔΑΣΩΣΕΩΝ & Ο.Υ.
             --------------------
Ταχ. Δ/νση: Ιπποκράτους 3-5
Ταχ. Κωδικός: 101 64 ΑΘΗΝΑ
Πληροφορίες: Αδ. Καρώνης
Τηλέφωνο: 3601780
	

Αθήνα 01/12/2000
Αριθ.Πρωτ.: 108171/1312

ΠΡΟΣ:   Όλες τις Δασικές Αρχές
                  ΕΔΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ

 

ΘΕΜΑ: Εθελοντική Αναδάσωση

  ΣΧΕΤ: α) 108156/1291/27-11-2000 Υφ. Γεωργίας
             β) 68210/707/15-3-1996 Δ/γή Γεν. Δ/ντή Δασών & Δ.Π.


    Για την υλοποίηση της (α) σχετικής δ/γής των Υφ. Γεωργίας σας υπενθυμίζουμε την (β) σχετική δ/γή μας και παρακαλούμε να ακολουθηθεί η παρακάτω, κατά περίπτωση και στα πλαίσια των δυνατοτήτων σας, διαδικασία η οποία θα περιγράφεται σαφώς σε σχετική απόφαση του Γεν. Γραμματέα της Περιφέρειας.

   Κατ' αρχήν και προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων κάνουμε αντιδιαστολή των εννοιών "εθελοντική δενδροφύτευση" και "εθελοντική αναδάσωση".

   "Εθελοντική δενδροφύτευση" είναι εκδήλωση μιας ημέρας, εκπαιδευτικού κυρίως χαρακτήρα (σχολεία, οργανώσεις νέων, κ.λπ.) που γίνονται μετά από συνεννόηση των ενδιαφερομένων με την τοπική δασική υπηρεσία στα πλαίσια του άρθρου 21 του Ν. 998/79 χωρίς να απαιτείται έκδοση σχετικής απόφασης.

   "Εθελοντική αναδάσωση" είναι η εκτέλεση συγκεκριμένου αναδασωτικού έργου ή εργασίας σε δημόσια δασική έκταση από φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα, εκτός του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα, με την επίβλεψη και εποπτεία της δασικής υπηρεσίας, μετά από έκδοση σχετικής απόφασης του Γεν. Γραμματέα της Περιφέρειας, στα πλαίσια του άρθρ. 16 του Ν. 998/79 και του άρθρ. 20 του Ν. 1418/84, σύμφωνα με τη σχετική (β) δ/γή μας.

   Περιπτώσεις εθελοντικής αναδάσωσης και ακολουθητέα διαδικασία.
1. Από φορείς ή πρόσωπα που μπορούν να χρηματοδοτήσουν συγκεκριμένο έργο.
    α) Αν υπάρχει μελέτη ο χρηματοδότης επιλέγει ανάδοχο (κάτοχο κατάλληλου πτυχίου ΕΔΕ ή ΜΕΕΠ) και εξοφλεί τους λογαριασμούς έχοντας τη δυνατότητα απασχόλησης και εθελοντικού προσωπικού.
    β) Αν δεν υπάρχει μελέτη μπορεί το έργο να γίνει με το σύστημα μελέτη-κατασκευή όπως και παραπάνω ή η μελέτη να συνταχθεί από τη δασική υπηρεσία ή να ανατεθεί σε μελετητή και να χρηματοδοτηθεί από το φορέα που θα κατασκευάσει το έργο.

2. Αναδάσωση από φορείς που μπορούν να διαθέσουν εργατικό προσωπικό σε ορισμένο αριθμό και για ορισμένη διάρκεια ημερών σύμφωνα με χρονοδιάγραμμα που θα συνταχθεί σε συνεργασία με την αρμόδια δασική υπηρεσία.
    α) Αν ο φορέας έχει κάποια οικονομική δυνατότητα επιλέγει ανάδοχο ο οποίος κατασκευάζει το έργο απολογιστικά με αμοιβή επί του εργολαβικού οφέλους, που βαρύνει τον φορέα. Ο ανάδοχος αναλαμβάνει την οργάνωση του προσφερομένου για την αναδάσωση προσωπικού και την ευθύνη καλής κατασκευής του έργου.
   β) Αν ο φορέας προσφέρει μόνο εργατικό προσωπικό η Δασική Υπηρεσία εκτελεί το έργο με αυτεπιστασία χρησιμοποιώντας το προσφερόμενο προσωπικό που πρέπει να είναι κατάλληλο και δυνάμενο να εργασθεί.

    Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις η αρμόδια Δασική Αρχή επιβλέπει και εποπτεύει τα έργα και χορηγεί απαιτούμενο φυτευτικό ή άλλο πολλαπλασιαστικό υλικό δωρεάν.

    Για την παρακολούθηση της όλης προσπάθειας επισυνάπτουμε δελτίο το οποίο θα συμπληρώνεται, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες, από τις τοπικές-δασικές υπηρεσίες και θα αποστέλλεται στη Δ/σνη Αναδασώσεων & Ο.Υ. της Κεντρικής Υπηρεσίας.

Ο Γενικός Δ/ντής Δασών & Φ.Π.

ΒΑΣ. ΓΙΩΤΑΚΗΣ
```

----------


## NetTraptor

ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΕΣ ΔΑΣΟΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ

http://www.minenv.gr/3/33/332/33201/332 ... 13_26.html

----------


## sv1her

Τουλάχιστον να πούμε ένα μπράβο σε όλους αυτούς που ακόμα και τώρα "πολέμανε" να σβήσουν τη φωτιά. Πυροσβέστες, στρατιώτες, δημοτικοί Υπάλληλοι 
Και 
ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους εθελοντές της Δασοπροστασίας Καισαριανής, της Ηλιούπολης, Βύρωνα, των Ομάδων Εγκάκτων Αναγκών (ΟΕΑ) της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών (http://oea.raag.awmn/ & http://www.hares.gr ), του Κένταυρου, του Δικτυου Εθελοντικων Οργανώσεων, της Πάρνηθας, της Πεντέλης και άλλων αυτών που άφησαν δουλειές, σπίτια & οικογένειες για να πάνε να συνδράμουν στο έργο της πυρόσβεσης με τα όσια μύρια προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν (οι εθελοντες) με την Πολιτεία.

Επίσης μπράβο στους αξιωματικούς και το προσωπικό του θαλάμου Επιχειρήσεων της Γενικής Γραματείας Πολιτικής Προστασίας (Γ.Γ.Π.Π.) που είχα χθες τη τύχη βρίσκομαι μαζί τους στο θάλαμο επιχειρήσεων από το απόγευμα μέχρι σχεδόν τα ξημερώματα σήμερα ως τηλεπικοινωνιακός σύνδεσμος της ΓΓΠΠ με τις εθελοντικές Οργανώσεις στη φωτιά. 
Πραγματικά η προσπάθεια τους ήταν υπεράνθρωπη και μόνο αν τη ζήσετε απο τόσο κοντά όσο εγώ θα μπορέσετε να την καταλάβετε.

Και πάλι μπράβο σε όλους αυτούς που (ακόμα και τώρα) μάχονται με τις 110 χθεσινές φωτιές σε όλη την Ελλάδα (επίσημη πληροφορία από μέσα).

----------


## fon_hussan

Με αφορμή αυτή την ενότητα λοιπόν και τις συζητήσεις/σχόλια ώς τώρα, προτείνω 3 πράγματα:

1) Να κάνουμε μία καταμέτρηση πόσοι θα θέλαμε να γίνει κάποια κίνηση για αναδάσωση και για διαθεσιμότητα (μπορούμε σίγουρα να θυσιάσουμε ένα ΣΚ όλοι μας). Πρώτα από όλα όμως να μάθουμε τί χρειάζεται από γραφειοκρατίκα (πχ. άδεια ???) κτλ. και σίγουρα την άποψη ενός γεωπόνου/περιβαλλοντολόγου για το θέμα αυτό (βέλτιστος χρόνος και συνθήκες υλοποιήσης).

2) Να ρωτήσουμε επίσης σχετικά με ομάδες, όπου εθελοντες επεμβαίνουν σε διάφορες καταστάσεις/φυσικές καταστροφές υποστηρικτικά με τον δημόσιους/κρατικούς μηχανισμόυς (διορθώστε αν σφάλλω κάπου). Και για αυτό επίσης μπορούμε να κάνουμε μία καταμέτρηση. 

3) Με αφορμή ιδία εμπειρία (δηλαδή πνιγμός λουόμενου σε παραλία του Πορτό Ράφτη προχθές, όπου έχασε τη ζωή του ένας συμπολίτης μας), θα ήθελα να μάθω και σχετικά με μαθήματα πρώτων βοηθειών (πού, πότε και από ποιούς γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο).

Ότι από τα τρία παραπάνω κερδίσει έστω και έναν από εμάς, θα βγούμε κερδισμένοι σαν άτομα πρώτα από όλα (γνώσεις και εμπειρία για διάφορες μελλοντικές καταστάσεις). Και έπειτα ίσως βοηθήσουμε συνάνθρωπο + σύνολο σε κάποια περίσταση.

Με αφορμή τα παραπάνω και άν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορούν να σπάσουν σε 3 διαφορετικά θέματα και εκεί να αφοσιωθούμε στο καθένα χωριστά....
(καταγραφή ενδιαφερομένων/χρηστών και σχετικές εξελίξεις στην κάθε κίνηση/θέμα).

????

_ΥΓ: Πρόλαβαν άλλοι και απάντησαν σε ερωτήσεις μου ήδη...παρόλαυτά η πρόταση για διάσπαση σε 3 θέματα είναι καλή ιδέα. Ιωσήφ θα κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο εσύ με νέες συζητήσεις; Η να γίνει από κάποιον μόντ/αντμίν αυτό; Μπορούν να μετατραπούν και σε υπομνήματα φυσικά για μεγαλύτερη αναγνωσιμότητα..._

----------


## NetTraptor

όλοι ξέρουμε ότι οι εθελοντές χωρίς συντονισμό και ανάλογη εκπαίδευση για κατάσβεση πυρκαγιών είναι κάτι το οποίο δεν βοηθά και μπορεί να έχει άσχημες συνέπειες. 

Επειδή θυμάμαι από πιτσιρικάς να βλέπω δάση να καίγονται (βλέπε Γραμματικό Βαρνάβα, Κάλαμο, Καπανδρίτι και πάει λέγοντας) ενώ πολλές φόρες έχω βρεθεί σε κατάσβεση σαν εθελοντής αλλά και προστατεύοντας περιουσία, έμαθα ότι ίσως είναι ποιο επικίνδυνο να μαζεύουμε απαίδευτους εθελοντές για τέτοιες δουλειές που πρέπει να φροντίζει κανονικά η πολιτεία. 
Όταν περάσουν 30-40 λεπτά πυρκαγιάς σε Ελληνικά βουνά, δεν την σώζεις ούτε με πυρηνική βόμβα! πολύ δύσκολο έδαφος, πολύ καλό υλικό καύσης, ιδανικές θερμοκρασίες και άψογα οργανωμένες εμπρηστικές ενέργειες.... Καταραμένη αλήθεια. 

Πρεπει να αισθανθείς την ζέστη στα 50-100 μέτρα, να μυρίσεις τον καπνό, να δεις το μέγεθος φλόγας, την ταχύτητα καύσης και να ακούσεις τον ανατριχιαστικό ήχο ενός φλεγόμενου δέντρου για να το πιστέψεις... ή καλύτερα να μην το δεις... βίωμα... τραυματικό θα έλεγα  ::  

ΠΡΑΓΑΜΑΤΙΚΑ Αξιέπαινες οι προσπάθειες όλων αλλά πολύ reactive… κατόπιν εορτής

----------


## chrome

Τραγική ειρωνεία. Διαβάζω σήμερα το πρωί την city press και συγκεκριμένα για την φωτιά στην Πάρνηθα και μετά από καμιά 10ρια σελίδες ακολούθει διαφήμιση για τον εθνικό δρυμό Πάρνηθας και συγκεκριμένα για ένα πρόγραμμα του WWF για την καταμέτρηση των ελαφιών που υπάρχουν εκεί να και το σχετικό link http://www.wwf.gr/index.php?option=com_ ... &Itemid=71

Το μόνο που αισθάνομαι είναι λίπη, ντροπή και αίσχος. 
*
+1 για την αναδάσωση.* και ας πάρουμε τα δέντρα με δικά μας λεφτά, και αν χρειαστεί θα είμαι εκεί για να το ποτίζω μέχρι να μεγαλώσει.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Παρεπιπτοντως το λινκακι μας εκει τι εγινε το εφαγε η φλογα?





```
Pinging 10.73.106.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.73.106.1: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.73.106.1: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.73.106.1: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.73.106.1: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 10.73.106.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 20ms, Maximum = 47ms, Average = 28ms
```

Πάλι καλά

Αλλά τι να το κάνεις ... Μίλησα και με τον Γιάννη από την Πάρνηθα... Χάλι μαύρο... Δεν ακούστηκε και πολύ καλά...  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Όσο αφορά αυτά που είπε ο fon_hussan. Μπορεί να φαίνονται απλά και να χρειάζεται μόνο θέληση αλλά είναι ψιλοπερίεργα τα πράγματα. Από προσωπική πείρα να σας πω, ότι μετά την φωτιά στην Ανατολική Αττική το 93 που είχε υποστεί και ζημιές το σπίτι μου στο Καπανδρίτι έχουμε καθιερώσει με τον πατέρα μου και κάτι γείτονες και κάνουμε καθαρισμό σε κάποια γειτονικά δασικά κομμάτια τα οποία κάθε καλοκαίρι είναι τίγκα στο χόρτο το οποίο σχεδόν φτάνει τα κάτω κλαδιά των δέντρων. Μέσα σε αυτά τα 14 περίπου χρόνια έχουμε βρεθεί πολλές φορές στο αυτόφωρο, μας έχουν κατασχέσει πολλά μηχανήματα, και έχουμε φάει και ένα πρόστιμο για καταπάτηση. Οι αιτιολογίες είναι συνήθως ότι αυτό είναι αρμοδιότητα του τοπικού δασαρχείου και εμείς δεν έχουμε καμία δουλειά, η το ότι απαγορεύεται η χρήση μηχανημάτων στα δασικά κομμάτια τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες κτλ. Ότι κομμάτι είχε καεί τότε, ελάτε να δείτε τώρα πως έχει καταντήσει. Πριν το 93 οι τιμές στην περιοχή ήταν 1,5 εκατομμύρια δραχμές το στέρεμα. Τώρα ξεπερνάει τα 30. Εύχομαι πραγματικά να μην γίνει το ίδιο και στην περίπτωση της Πάρνηθας.

----------


## john_active

> Κοίτα να δεις πλάκα που στο τέλος κάτι μου λέει πως το μόνο που θα σωθεί θα είναι το μπουρδελοκαζίνο.


Μη νομιζεις οτι προσπαθησαν πολυ.και να καιγοταν τι εγινε?Ασφαλισμενο ειναι.

----------


## jpeppas

> Με αφορμή τα παραπάνω και άν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορούν να σπάσουν σε 3 διαφορετικά θέματα και εκεί να αφοσιωθούμε στο καθένα χωριστά....
> (καταγραφή ενδιαφερομένων/χρηστών και σχετικές εξελίξεις στην κάθε κίνηση/θέμα).


ίσως η διάσπαση σε 3 ενότητες να συμπεριλάβουν ταυτόχρονα και vote? (Για καταμέτρηση)

----------


## Vigor

Παιδιά, καλό είναι που υπάρχει ενθουσιασμός και καλή θέληση από όλους μας,
αλλά το εξής απλό το έχει σκεφτεί κανένας?

*Πάνω σε χώμα το οποίο μετά την φωτιά είναι τίγκα στην στάχτη και στον άνθρακα, ξέρετε κάποιο φυτό το οποίο μπορεί να ευδοκιμήσει υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες τόσο άμεσα? Τι θρεπτικά συστατικά θα βρεί στο χώμα το νεαρό φυτό ώστε να μπορέσει να ευσταθήσει? Γι'αυτό έχω την εντύπωση πως χρειάζεται να περάσει κάποιο διάστημα να επανέλθει το έδαφος σε ισορροπία, μετά από βροχές π.χ. και μετά να γίνει η όποια δενδροφύτευση.*

Ένας γεωπόνος ίσως ήταν καλό να ξεδιάλυνε αυτή την απορία και να μην ξεσηκωνόμαστε αν δεν πρόκειται να έχει αποτέλεσμα η προσπάθεια.

----------


## c_dv

Δεν εχω λογια.... Απο χθες... απο την στιγμη που αρχισε να καιγεται η Παρνη8α... Που αρχισανε τα ανεγκεφαλα ανθρωποειδη να καταστρεφουν αυτο το ζωντανο μεγαλειο της φυσης...
Πως γινεται καποιος που κανει κατι τοσο φρικτο να κοιμαται ησυχος το βραδυ ?.... Εγω που δεν εκανα κατι τετοιο αλλα ανηκω στην ιδια "ρατσα" , ας πουμε, με αυτα τα ανθρωποειδη, κ δεν ειμαι καλα με ολη αυτην την κατασταση....
Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι οποτε μας "δινεται" ενα δωρο, εμεις μην πω τι το κανουμε.... Ειτε λεγεται φυση, ειτε λεγεται εξουσια, ειτε λεγεται ζωη... Παντα εκμεταλλευση, χωρις να καταλαβαινουμε οτι δεν μας ανηκει...
Περιμενω το τελειωτικο χτυπημα της φυσης....
Κριμα.... Και ντροπη.....

----------


## b-boy

ερε γμτ δε μπορούσα να δουλέψω χθές στην δουλειά...ολη μέρα σκεφτόμουνα το δάσος.  ::  θα επισυνάψω μερικές φώτο απο το αρχείο που έχω...τις φώτο τις έχει τραβήξει ο πατέρας μου(μερικες απ αυτες έχουν μπει και στην τοπική εφημερίδα μενιδίου Αχαρναικα Νεα),περιττό να σας πώ οτι κάθε βδομάδα παεί και κάνει πεζοπορία με φίλους του ή και μόνος του(πολύ παλιά τον ακολουθούσα και γω)...ειναι σαν το δεύτερο σπίτι του η πάρνηθα.

----------


## b-boy

και ακολουθούν κι'άλλες...

----------


## b-boy

τωρα τι θα απογίνει εκεί πάνω το μέρος...βιλλές?κανα λατομείο?πάντως είναι στο χέρι μας να το σώσουμε και να το ΑΝΑΣΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ  ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> [b]Πάνω σε χώμα το οποίο μετά την φωτιά είναι τίγκα στην στάχτη και στον άνθρακα, ξέρετε κάποιο φυτό το οποίο μπορεί να ευδοκιμήσει υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες τόσο άμεσα? Τι θρεπτικά συστατικά θα βρεί στο χώμα το νεαρό φυτό ώστε να μπορέσει να ευσταθήσει? Γι'αυτό έχω την εντύπωση πως χρειάζεται να περάσει κάποιο διάστημα να επανέλθει το έδαφος σε ισορροπία, μετά από βροχές π.χ. και μετά να γίνει η όποια δενδροφύτευση.


αυτό λύνεται πολύ εύκολα...ένα γεωπόνο θες να σου ορίσει το *τι δέντρο* (μην φέρει κανείς ντοματιές ή καρπουζιές) και *πότε* θα το φυτέψεις...
η στάχτη εκτός από άνθρακα περιέχει και άζωτο, νιτρικά και φώσφορο. γιαυτό και ένα διάστημα μετά (πιθανά μετά την πρώτη βροχη) η περιοχή θα γεμίσει μικροοργανισμούς που θα αποικοδομούν τα άχρηστα εμπλουτίζοντας σε ιχνοστοιχεία.
@b-boyz: σαν γεωλόγος σου λέω α) δεν υπάρχει γεωλογικό ενδιαφέρον και β) έστω και για αδειοδότηση να πάει στην νομαρχία, θα τους φάνε ζωντανούς...

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

> ερε γμτ δε μπορούσα να δουλέψω χθές στην δουλειά...ολη μέρα σκεφτόμουνα το δάσος.  θα επισυνάψω μερικές φώτο απο το αρχείο που έχω...τις φώτο τις έχει τραβήξει ο πατέρας μου(μερικες απ αυτες έχουν μπει και στην τοπική εφημερίδα μενιδίου Αχαρναικα Νεα),περιττό να σας πώ οτι κάθε βδομάδα παεί και κάνει πεζοπορία με φίλους του ή και μόνος του(πολύ παλιά τον ακολουθούσα και γω)...ειναι σαν το δεύτερο σπίτι του η πάρνηθα.


Πω ρε φίλε μας ράγισες την καρδιά. Τα δείχνουν και τώρα καμμένα στις ειδήσεις...  :: 




> β) έστω και για αδειοδότηση να πάει στην νομαρχία, θα τους φάνε ζωντανούς...[/size]


Από ότι ξέρω δεν δίνεται καμία μορφής άδεια για οικοδόμηση μέσα σε εθνικό δρυμό. Εκτώς και αν τώρα το αποχαρακτηρήσουν.

----------


## pathfinder

> Από ότι ξέρω δεν δίνεται καμία μορφής άδεια για οικοδόμηση μέσα σε εθνικό δρυμό. Εκτώς και αν τώρα το αποχαρακτηρήσουν.


Κλασσικα κατι τετοιο θα γινει! Αλλα οποιος θα παει θα ειναι για τα μπαζα !!  ::

----------


## vector

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eLeCtRoNiOs
> 
> Από ότι ξέρω δεν δίνεται καμία μορφής άδεια για οικοδόμηση μέσα σε εθνικό δρυμό. Εκτώς και αν τώρα το αποχαρακτηρήσουν.
> 
> 
> Κλασσικα κατι τετοιο θα γινει! Αλλα οποιος θα παει θα ειναι για τα μπαζα !!


τα ιδια πραματα λεγανε πριν μερικα χρονια κ για τη πεντελη...

----------


## pathfinder

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pathfinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eLeCtRoNiOs
> 
> ...


Δυστυχώς αυτη ειναι η χωρα που ζουμε κύριοι...ποτε δεν θα άλλαξεί νοοτροπία ...νοοτροπιά του ωχαδελφισμόυ, της λούφας και του λαδώματος...και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι τα παιδια μας θα το λουστουν....  ::

----------


## simfun

Λυπάμαι πολύ.  ::  Την Πάρνηθα τη γώρισα από πολύ κοντά. Θα τη θυμάμαι έτσι
ftp://awmn:[email protected]/awmn/Parnitha.nrg

Άραγε που είναι όλοι αυτοί που διαβεβαίωναν ότι τα έλατα δεν καίγονται εύκολα και να μην ανησυχούμε?  ::

----------


## vector

ας πουμε κ ενα αστειο μη μας παρει κ απο κατω:
Οι ελληνες τρωνε λες κ 8α πε8ανουν αυριο,και χτιζουν λες και 8α ζησουν 300 χρονια  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## tyson

Επειδή προέρχομαι από οικογένεια γεωπόνων και έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ με φυτά, κατασκευές τοπίου, κήπων κλτ έχω να σας πω ότι το κόστος τέτοιου είδους δέντρων (πευκών για παράδειγμα) είναι γελοίο αν τα προμηθευτείς από μεγάλα φυτώρια. 

Αν πάρεις και πολλά κομμάτια σου κάνουν τρελή έκπτωση.

Δηλάδη εφόσον γίνει το όνειρο (γιατί όνειρο είναι) και μαζευόμασταν πάρα πολλοί θα ήταν πολύ εύκολο από θέμα κόστους τουλάχιστον.
Άνετα ο καθένας μπορεί να αγοράσει και 5 και 10 δεντράκια το ελάχιστο.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το θέμα ποτίσματος, αυτό εξαρτάται και από το είδος των δέντρων. Μερικά δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και χωρίς πότισμα για καιρό. 

Σημαντική είναι και η περίοδος που θα φυτευτούν φυσικά. 
Η ιδανικότερη είναι το φθινόπωρο όπου δεν κάνει ούτε πολύ ζέστη ούτε πολύ κρύο και έχει (υποτίθεται) βροχές που είναι απαραίτητες για την πρώτη περίοδο μετά την φύτευση.

Είναι όντως πολύπλοκο βέβαια αλλά μπορεί να γίνει.
Το θέμα είναι να μην ξεχαστεί. 
Και για να μην ξεχαστεί, moderators κάντε κάτι με τα topics.

Ας ξυπνήσουμε και ας οργανωθούμε. Ας κάνουμε την υπέρβαση.

----------


## pathfinder

Για οποιον ενδιαφερεται υπαρχει και αυτο...blog αναδασωσης

----------


## nvak

Η αναδάσωση δεν είναι κάτι απλό. Η αναδάσωση με έλατα θέλει πολύ χρόνο και το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι να αφήσουμε την φύση ήσυχη  ::  

Προσωπικά θεωρώ τις αναδασώσεις με πεύκα χαμένη υπόθεση.
Απλά προετοιμάζουμε την επόμενη φωτιά. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο δένδρο για προσάναμα !!!  ::  

Υπάρχουν τόσα δένδρα και θάμνοι. Το κόλλημα με τα πεύκα δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.
Οι ελιές π.χ. δεν είναι καλές ? Έχετε δεί τους πευκώνες ? Τίποτα δεν φυτρώνει κάτω απο το πεύκο.

----------


## jpeppas

> Προσωπικά θεωρώ τις αναδασώσεις με πεύκα χαμένη υπόθεση.
> ...
> Υπάρχουν τόσα δένδρα και θάμνοι. Το κόλλημα με τα πεύκα δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.
> Οι ελιές π.χ. δεν είναι καλές ? Έχετε δεί τους πευκώνες ? Τίποτα δεν φυτρώνει κάτω απο το πεύκο.


Να κάψουμε και τα υπόλοιπα για να μην έχουμε και το άγχος?  ::  

Αν είναι να κάνεις αναδάσωση, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι καλό να βάζεις το ίδιο είδος που κάηκε.

----------


## Vigor

> Αν είναι να κάνεις αναδάσωση, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι καλό να βάζεις το ίδιο είδος που κάηκε.


Ναι, *έλατα*.

----------


## IneLnet

Χωρίς λόγια.. ::  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWqbnZlboq8

.

----------


## JB172

Τι να λέμε τώρα ...  ::

----------


## aligator

Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν λέμε, λέμε και μάλιστα πάρα πολλά. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν κάνει κανείς τίποτα απ όλες τις απόψεις. Όλοι κοιτούσαμε και κανείς δεν ανέβηκε να βοηθήσει μην φύγει από την δροσιά του κλιματιστικού του τρώγωντας πίτσα και βλέπωντας από το μπαλκόνι του (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) και την τηλεόραση του την εξέλιξη. Οι αναρμόδιοι - αρμόδιοι αν έστω έμπαιναν σε κάνα φόρουμ (μετεο.γρ) θα βλέπανε ότι όλα τα παιδιά λέγανε ότι έτσι που φυσάσει ο άνεμος πάει την φωτιά για πάρνηθα από την Τετάρτη έκαιγε αλλα τίποτα μέχρι και τηλέφωνα τους έπαιρναν. Ενώ εμείς στις εκολγές που είναι σε λίγους μήνες θα τα έχουμε ξεχάσει όλα και ανάλογα με τα συμφέροντα μας (ποιος μα εξηπυρετεί καλύτερα) θα ψηφίσουμε. Παραίτηση καμία κανείς δεν ανέλαβε την ευθύνη όπως για τόσα άλλα σ' αυτή τη χώρα. Αυτούς τι τους νοιάζει εκεί που μένουν αν τους ξεφύγει η φωτιά από την ψησταριά σε δέκα λεπτά θα εχουν όλη την πυσοσβστική δύναμη στα πόδια τους. Αλήθεια για διαβάστε να δείτε τι έγινε στον Πόρο. Αν δεν ήταν ο Λαμπράκης ακόμα θα καιγόντουσαν και εκεί. Αλήθεια αν κάποιος απο εμάς κάνει ένα τόσο σοβαρό λάθος στη δουλειά του δεν θα έχει αποληθεί την επόμενη μέρα. Δυστηχώς κοροιδεύουμε τους Αμερικάνους για τη δημοκρατία που έχουν αλλά μη νομίζεται ότι είμαστε καλήτεροι. Παπανδρέου - Καραμανλής - κλπ όλοι τα ίδια σκατά είναι βαρέθηκα ποια. Αλήθεια τι μπορώ όμως να κάνω πως μπορώ να αντιδράσω ............ δεν μπορώ γιατί και εμένα αν είναι να με βολέψουν θα βγάλω το σκασμό δεν θα μιλάω και θα μαμάω όσους είναι απο κάτω μου ξέρετε γιατί ....... γιάτι είμαι Έλληνας και ανάμεσα στα χιλιάδες καλά που έχω, έχω και ένα μεγάλο κακό ............... θέλω να πεθάνει η κατσίκα του γείτονα γιατί βγάζει παραπάνω γάλα από τη δική μου.

Δεν αντέχω άλλο θέλω να αντιδράσω αλλά πώς ;;;;;;;;; ας μου πεί κάποιος τον τρόπο που να έχει αποτέλεσμα ;;;;;;;;;

ΥΓ. Τα έγραψα όπως μου βγήκαν όποιος θέλει ας με κράξει.

----------


## ulysses

> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν κάνει κανείς τίποτα απ όλες τις απόψεις. Όλοι κοιτούσαμε και κανείς δεν ανέβηκε να βοηθήσει μην φύγει από την *δροσιά του κλιματιστικού* του *τρώγωντας πίτσα* και βλέπωντας από το μπαλκόνι του (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) και την *τηλεόραση* του την εξέλιξη.


λαος του καναπε και της μπυροκοιλειας  :: 

σου βγαζω το καπελο , μονο και μονο γιατη τα λες στα ισα...  :: 

καπιοι αλλοι ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟΙΧΗΜΑ οτι θα αγορασουν οικοπεδακι (και γιατη οχι, και βιλιτσα) πανω στην παρνιθα.

καπιον ειχε παρει το ματι μου εδω μεσα οτι μενει στο *ντραφι*... αληθεια, ποσοι αλλοι "αυθαιρετοι" υποκριται-φαρισαιοι διαμαρτυρηθηκαν σε αυτο το thread ?  ::

----------


## igna

> Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν λέμε, λέμε και μάλιστα πάρα πολλά. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν κάνει κανείς τίποτα απ όλες τις απόψεις. Όλοι κοιτούσαμε και κανείς δεν ανέβηκε να βοηθήσει μην φύγει από την δροσιά του κλιματιστικού του τρώγωντας πίτσα και βλέπωντας από το μπαλκόνι του (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) και την τηλεόραση του την εξέλιξη. Οι αναρμόδιοι - αρμόδιοι αν έστω έμπαιναν σε κάνα φόρουμ (μετεο.γρ) θα βλέπανε ότι όλα τα παιδιά λέγανε ότι έτσι που φυσάσει ο άνεμος πάει την φωτιά για πάρνηθα από την Τετάρτη έκαιγε αλλα τίποτα μέχρι και τηλέφωνα τους έπαιρναν. Ενώ εμείς στις εκολγές που είναι σε λίγους μήνες θα τα έχουμε ξεχάσει όλα και ανάλογα με τα συμφέροντα μας (ποιος μα εξηπυρετεί καλύτερα) θα ψηφίσουμε. Παραίτηση καμία κανείς δεν ανέλαβε την ευθύνη όπως για τόσα άλλα σ' αυτή τη χώρα. Αυτούς τι τους νοιάζει εκεί που μένουν αν τους ξεφύγει η φωτιά από την ψησταριά σε δέκα λεπτά θα εχουν όλη την πυσοσβστική δύναμη στα πόδια τους. Αλήθεια για διαβάστε να δείτε τι έγινε στον Πόρο. Αν δεν ήταν ο Λαμπράκης ακόμα θα καιγόντουσαν και εκεί. Αλήθεια αν κάποιος απο εμάς κάνει ένα τόσο σοβαρό λάθος στη δουλειά του δεν θα έχει αποληθεί την επόμενη μέρα. Δυστηχώς κοροιδεύουμε τους Αμερικάνους για τη δημοκρατία που έχουν αλλά μη νομίζεται ότι είμαστε καλήτεροι. Παπανδρέου - Καραμανλής - κλπ όλοι τα ίδια σκατά είναι βαρέθηκα ποια. Αλήθεια τι μπορώ όμως να κάνω πως μπορώ να αντιδράσω ............ δεν μπορώ γιατί και εμένα αν είναι να με βολέψουν θα βγάλω το σκασμό δεν θα μιλάω και θα μαμάω όσους είναι απο κάτω μου ξέρετε γιατί ....... γιάτι είμαι Έλληνας και ανάμεσα στα χιλιάδες καλά που έχω, έχω και ένα μεγάλο κακό ............... θέλω να πεθάνει η κατσίκα του γείτονα γιατί βγάζει παραπάνω γάλα από τη δική μου.
> 
> Δεν αντέχω άλλο θέλω να αντιδράσω αλλά πώς ;;;;;;;;; ας μου πεί κάποιος τον τρόπο που να έχει αποτέλεσμα ;;;;;;;;;
> 
> ΥΓ. Τα έγραψα όπως μου βγήκαν όποιος θέλει ας με κράξει.


+++ με κάλυψες απόλυτα

----------


## mbjp

ας τα καψουν ολα να τα χτισουν να τελειωνουμε. Τσιμεντο στα βουνα, τσιμεντο στα δαση, τσιμεντο στις παραλιες, ενα μπουρδελο ειμαστε ετσι κι'αλλιως. Εχουμε την κοινωνια και το κρατος που μας αξιζει

----------


## aligator

Το καλύτερο που άκουσα αν και δεν θυμάμαι που "γιατί τα ελικόπτερα δεν ρίχουν κατευθείαν τσιμέντο να τελειώνουμε"  ::   ::   ::  Άρα όλοι ξέρουμε τι συμβένει και πραγματικά έχουμε το κράτος που μας αξίζει.

----------


## ulysses

> Το καλύτερο που άκουσα αν και δεν θυμάμαι που "γιατί τα ελικόπτερα δεν ρίχουν κατευθείαν τσιμέντο να τελειώνουμε"


black humour  :: 

εμενα παντως το θεμα μου θυμησε την ατακα απο ματριχ (δεν θυμαμαι πιο απολα)
ελεγε καπως ετσι "ολα τα θηλαστικα στον πλανητη γη ζουν με τετιον τροπο ωστε να σχηματιζουν αρμονια (equilibrium το ελεγε νομιζω) με το περιβαλλον τους, εσεις οι ανθρωποι πολλαπλασιαζεστε σαν ιος, καταλαμβανετε μια εκταση , καταναλωνετε ολους τους πορους της και μετα ψαχνετε που να επεκταθειτε"

μεγαλες αληθειες απο το hollywood...  ::  

μηπως εκει κρυβετε η απαντηση ??? ειμαστε 4 εκατομυρια "ζωντανα" σαυτη την πολη, και συνεχως "πολλαπλασιαζομαστε" (η υπογεννητικοτητα ειναι μεγααααλος μυθος).
καποιοι ειναι "υπευθυνοι" για να στεγασουν ολα αυτα τα ζωντανα στο "μαντρι" που λεγετε αθηνα.
μηπως γιαυτο καινε συνεχως εκτασεις, γιατι δεν χωραμε πλεον? 
μηπως εχουν/εχουμε μπει σε αδιεξοδο με την ΑΣΤΥΦΙΛΙΑ? για σκεφτειτε το λιγο, εινε πολυ ευκολο να βγαζουμε τον (ευτραφη) κωλαρακο μας απεξω και να τα ριχνουμε ολα στους εμπρηστες (δεν εχω σκοπο να κανω τον δικηγορο κανενος, απλα επιχειρω να δωσω μια αλλη οψη στο θεμα και ο νοων νοειτο)

για σκεφτειτε το, μπορει να μην εινε τοσο συνομοσιολογικο οσο φαινετε...  ::

----------


## jpeppas

> μηπως εκει κρυβετε η απαντηση ??? ειμαστε 4 εκατομυρια "ζωντανα" σαυτη την πολη, και συνεχως "πολλαπλασιαζομαστε" (η υπογεννητικοτητα ειναι μεγααααλος μυθος).
> καποιοι ειναι "υπευθυνοι" για να στεγασουν ολα αυτα τα ζωντανα στο "μαντρι" που λεγετε αθηνα.
> μηπως γιαυτο καινε συνεχως εκτασεις, γιατι δεν χωραμε πλεον?


Αυτά που καίγονται και γίνονται βιλλίτσες δεν είναι για τις μάζες oπότε η θεωρία σου μπάζει λίγο. nothing personal  ::

----------


## klarabel

> ............Αν ρίξουμε από καμιά 10αρια δέντρα ο καθένας... που είναι τίποτα για πλάκα το κάνει κάποιος... έχουμε τρελό αριθμό δέντρων..........


.............και καμιά ..χελωνίτσα 'η ελαφάκι εάν ..φυτεύαμε......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

> Επειδή προέρχομαι από οικογένεια γεωπόνων και έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ με φυτά, κατασκευές τοπίου, κήπων κλτ έχω να σας πω ότι το κόστος τέτοιου είδους δέντρων (πευκών για παράδειγμα) είναι γελοίο αν τα προμηθευτείς από μεγάλα φυτώρια. 
> 
> Αν πάρεις και πολλά κομμάτια σου κάνουν τρελή έκπτωση.


Καμμιά ιδέα πόσα πάνε τα έλατα?? ( Σωστά, Vigor? )

----------


## ulysses

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ulysses
> 
> μηπως εκει κρυβετε η απαντηση ??? ειμαστε 4 εκατομυρια "ζωντανα" σαυτη την πολη, και συνεχως "πολλαπλασιαζομαστε" (η υπογεννητικοτητα ειναι μεγααααλος μυθος).
> καποιοι ειναι "υπευθυνοι" για να στεγασουν ολα αυτα τα ζωντανα στο "μαντρι" που λεγετε αθηνα.
> μηπως γιαυτο καινε συνεχως εκτασεις, γιατι δεν χωραμε πλεον?
> 
> 
> Αυτά που καίγονται και γίνονται βιλλίτσες δεν είναι για τις μάζες oπότε η θεωρία σου μπάζει λίγο. nothing personal


εν μερει εχεις δικαιο, αλλα μην ξεχναμε τα στεγαστηκα που παιρνει και η κουτση μαρια  :: 
επισης δεν νομηζω σε ολες τις καταπατημενες εκτασεις να χτιζουν ΜΟΝΟ βιλλες , καθε εξηπνος επειχειριματιας κοιταει να αυξησει το target group του.

το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι επεκτεινομαστε και κατασπαραζουμε ολους τους πορους της φυσης οδηγωντας την σε δυσαρμονια  :: 
*ντρεπομε μια φορα που ειμαι homo sapiens, ντρεπομε διπλα που ειμε και ελληνας*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

> Καμμιά ιδέα πόσα πάνε τα έλατα?? ( Σωστά, Vigor? )


Χαμένος κόπος προς το παρόν. Το έλατο για να αναπτυχθεί χρειάζεται τη σκιά άλλων δέντρων.

----------


## the_eye

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> Καμμιά ιδέα πόσα πάνε τα έλατα?? ( Σωστά, Vigor? )
> 
> 
> Χαμένος κόπος προς το παρόν. Το έλατο για να αναπτυχθεί χρειάζεται τη σκιά άλλων δέντρων.


Και με 1 εκατοστό το χρόνο περίπου ανάπτυξη, δεν βοηθάει και πολύ.

----------


## jpeppas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> Καμμιά ιδέα πόσα πάνε τα έλατα?? ( Σωστά, Vigor? )
> 
> 
> Χαμένος κόπος προς το παρόν. Το έλατο για να αναπτυχθεί χρειάζεται τη σκιά άλλων δέντρων.


Δεν γίνεται τίποτα δηλαδή?  ::

----------


## ice

δεν θελω να ακουω χαμενο κοπο.Χαμενος κοπος δεν ειναι καλο κανεις

Το θεμα ειναι εαν θα τα περιποιειτε καθε χρονο ή απλα πατε βαζετε δενδρο και τελειωσατε?

Γιατι η αναδασωση θελει περιποιηση καθε χρονο για πολλα χρονια αλλα δυστηχως εως τωρα πανε βαζουν δενδρα και τα ξεχνανε.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> ...


Το έλατο γίνεται και σε φυτώρια. Είναι όμως πιό ακριβό απο το πεύκο.
Θέλει τριπλάσιο χρόνο. Αυτό όμως δεν εμποδίζει τα φυτώρια να γεμίζουν τις πλατείες της Αθήνας κάθε Χριστούγεννα.
Υπάρχουν δάση απο έλατα, πολύ πυκνά και αδιάβατα. Μπορεί να γίνει μεταφύτευση και αραίωση. 

Το καλύτερο είναι να αφήσουμε την φύση μόνη της. Ξέρει να αντιμετωπίζει την φωτιά και να αναγεννάται. Τον άνθρωπο δεν μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει (προς το παρόν).

----------


## JollyRoger

αφού είμαστε το μόνο ζώο που δεν εμπιστεύεται τα ένστικτα και το "μέσα" του παρα κάθεται και ορίζει την "πραγματικότητα" σύμφωνα με "the truth is out there" και με κάτι "ευαγγελάτους"... σαν τι θα κάναμε δηλαδή?...

προφανώς είμαστε καταδικασμένοι να επιλέξουμε καποιανού "out there" τα συμφέροντα και να τα υπερασπιζόμαστε νομίζοντας οτι είναι δική μας επιλογή...  ::  ....

πάντως η φύση θα ξαναιισορροπήσει... αν θα μας αρέσει η νέα ισορροπία είναι άλλο φρούτο!  ::

----------


## neo4

Δεν εχουν τον Θεο τους...  ::  
Οι φωτογραφιες τα λενε ολα...
Κριμα...  ::

----------


## b-boy

καλά...εδω μιλάμε για μια οικολογική καταστροφή...και τον αλλον τον πειράξανε το ορθογραφικά?ερε με τον κάθε [email protected]#@#$%$ εδω μέσα έλεος.ρε παιδιά κάποιος απ τους mods να "καθαρίσει" το thread

----------


## CyberSoul

:«Κυριακή 8 Ιουλίου και ώρα 7 το απόγευμα όλοι έξω από τη Βουλή. Απαίτησε την αναδάσωση όλων των καμένων εκτάσεων. Μακριά από πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες απαίτησε δράση τώρα. Μη μείνεις άπραγος αυτήν την φορά. Προώθησε αυτό το μήνυμα σε όσους πιο πολλούς μπορείς και κατέβα στους δρόμους στην πιο μαζική συγκέντρωση για το περιβάλλον»

Για ακόμη περισσότερη πληροφόρηση:
http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3? ... _id=726949 http://anadasosi.blogspot.com/
http://www.parnitha-np.gr/index.htm
http://www.runningnews.gr/show_news.asp ... &type=news
http://biostore-aloa.blogspot.com/2007/ ... st_29.html
http://manosnik.blogspot.com/2007/06/blog-post_30.html

----------


## PIT

Παιδια αρχιστε να φτιαχνετε οχειρα απο τωρα γιατι σας βλεπω να κολυμπατε μεσα στα λασπονερα και στα χωματα!!!  ::  

Ο χειμωνας θα ερθει σε δυο με τρεις μηνες με τις μικρες βροχουλες του και η καταληξη φανταζομαι να την βλεπετε!
Προλαβαινετε δεν προλαβαινετε  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

Κλειδώνεται για να καθαριστεί από την ελληνοφρένεια.

Ξεκλειδώνεται, τα άσχετα μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ:
wireless
inet

----------


## thalexan

> Η φωτιά είναι στοιχείο συνυφασμένο με την ύπαρξη των μεσογειακών οικοσυστημάτων και η δράση της ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα είναι απαραίτητη για την διατήρησή τους.


Νομίζω πως καταλαβαίνω πλέον _ τι θέλεις να πεις_. Πώς ο υπερβάλλων ζήλος και οι σπασμωδικές (αν και καλοπροαίρετες) κινήσεις μπορούν να αποβούν καταστροφικές για ένα οικοσύστημα.

----------


## eufonia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eufonia
> 
> 
> Η φωτιά είναι στοιχείο συνυφασμένο με την ύπαρξη των μεσογειακών οικοσυστημάτων και η δράση της ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα είναι απαραίτητη για την διατήρησή τους.
> 
> 
> Νομίζω πως καταλαβαίνω πλέον _ τι θέλεις να πεις_. Πώς ο υπερβάλλων ζήλος και οι σπασμωδικές (αν και καλοπροαίρετες) κινήσεις μπορούν να αποβούν καταστροφικές για ένα οικοσύστημα.


Ακριβώς Θοδωρή!  ::  
Οι αναδασώσεις που επικαλούνται όλοι οι πολιτικάντηδες, είναι απλά για τα μάτια του κόσμου.

Βέβαια, εδώ θα πρέπει να αναρωτηθούμε αν ενδιαφερόμαστε για την Πάρνηθα ως "πάρκο ψυχαγωγίας του Αθηναίου" ή ως ενός σπάνιου εθνικού δρυμού ο οποίος φιλοξενούσε και προστάτευε δεκάδες σπάνια και ενδημικά είδη!

Νομίζω ότι ο πολύς κόσμος, που τον ταίζουν κάθε βράδυ στην TV και τα παράθυρα, νοιάζεται μόνο και μόνο για τον όρο "πράσινο". Αυτό δυστυχώς, θα οδηγήσει σε κακοποίηση του τοπίου από εδώ και στο εξής, ενώ η φύση έχει την δυνατότητα να κάνει από μόνη της τη δουλειά (ίσως με μία μικρή υποστήριξη, ΑΛΛΑ με προσεγμένα και καλά μελετημένα διαχειριστικά έργα).

Αύριο το μεσημέρι, στις 13.30, στο Τμήμα Βιολογίας του ΕΚΠΑ θα διεξαχθεί ανοικτή συζήτηση με καλεσμένους πολλούς επιστήμονες για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Όποιος θέλει να μάθει περισσότερα, pm me.  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Mε ενοχλει που η συζητηση για το πρασινο γινεται μονο μετα απο καταστροφες-πυρκαγιες!
Τοσο καιρο κανεις δεν εχει ενδιαφερθει για τον βιασμο της φυσης,τοσο καιρο κανεις δεν ασχολειται για το ποσα τμ πρασινου δημιουργηθηκαν η για τον αριθμο των δεντων που φυτευτηκαν...

Παραδειγμα Θηβων και Τσαλδαρη....Δεντρα 10ετιων κοπηκαν σε μια μερα απο την εταιρεια κατασκευης του Μετρο...λογικα στη θεση τους θα μπουν τσιμεντοπλακες και ισως καμια γλαστρα!

----------


## The Undertaker

> Αύριο το μεσημέρι, στις 13.30, στο Τμήμα Βιολογίας του ΕΚΠΑ θα διεξαχθεί ανοικτή συζήτηση με καλεσμένους πολλούς επιστήμονες για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Όποιος θέλει να μάθει περισσότερα, pm me.


κάντε μια βόλτα και από το γεωλογικό για μας....  ::

----------


## Pyros

Χωρίς σχόλια...  ::

----------


## Pyros

...  ::

----------


## jpeppas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eufonia
> 
> 
> Η φωτιά είναι στοιχείο συνυφασμένο με την ύπαρξη των μεσογειακών οικοσυστημάτων και η δράση της *ανά τακτά*   χρονικά διαστήματα είναι απαραίτητη για την διατήρησή τους.
> 
> 
> Νομίζω πως καταλαβαίνω πλέον _ τι θέλεις να πεις_. Πώς ο υπερβάλλων ζήλος και οι σπασμωδικές (αν και καλοπροαίρετες) κινήσεις μπορούν να αποβούν καταστροφικές για ένα οικοσύστημα.





> Ο καθηγητής των Δασικών Πυρκαγιών Δημήτρης Καϊλίδης υπολόγισε ότι, χωρίς τον άνθρωπο, κάθε πευκοδάσος καιγόταν τουλάχιστον μία φορά _κάθε 100 με 150 χρόνια_ από κεραυνό


Με φύσική διαδικασία, ναι. Αλλά εμεις τα έχουμε ξεσκίσει τα δάση στις φωτιές, δεν περιμένουμε να πέσει ο κεραυνός....

----------


## neo4

Μεγαλη καταστροφη...
Θα χρειαστει πολυ δουλεια και μερακι για να επανελθει σε φισιολογικα επιπεδα..
Και σιγουρα πολυ πολυ χρονο  ::

----------


## JS

Ρε σεις...ειληκρινά πιστεύετε οτι το πρόβλημα της αναδάσωσης είναι το πόσα χρόνια θέλει το δέντρο να μεγαλώσει ή το αν θα το προσέχουμε ;;;
Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΑΔΑΣΩΣΗ. Ή τουλάχιστον θέλουμε να γίνει "μερική" για να μπορέσουμε να νοικιάσουμε ενα καταπληκτικό σπιτάκι με θέα στο δάσος και 20 λεπτάκια απο το εμπορικό κέντρο του κολωνακίου.

Είμαστε καραγκιόζηδες, ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ το κράτος (που όλοι λέτε οτι φταίει) και ψηφίζουμε τους μαλάκες (αν και δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ αισθάνομαι υπεύθυνος) που τόσα χρόνια βοηθάνε σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις.

Τα καμμένα θα γίνουν σπίτια ότι και να λέμε. Ωραία σπίτια με ωραίο περιβάλλον.
Όταν εγώ στις τελευταίες πλημμύρες /φωτιές φώναζα "να πνιγούν/καούν οι ...ηδες που χτίσανε πάνω σε ρέμματα/δίπλα σε δέντρα" με λέγανε άκαρδο.

Θέλαμε πράσινο ; 
Ας γκρεμίζαμε ΟΛΟ το ολυμπιακό χωριό και να το κάναμε δάσος/πάρκο.
Ας κάνουμε το πρώιν αεροδρόμιο του Ελληνικού, δάσος (και όχι "μετροπολητικό πάρκο με 10 δέντρα, 2 λιμνούλες, πίστα f1, 10 ξενοδοχεία και 2 γήπεδα")

Το 1ο βήμα λοιπόν -όπως λένε και οι ψυχολόγοι- είναι να καταλάβουμε το πρόβλημά μας και μετά θα λυθεί πιο εύκολα. ΕΜΕΙΣ καίμε τα δάση με την στάση μας (όχι για το ότι δεν πηγαίνουμε να βοηθήσουμε στην κατάσβεση).

ΜΙΚΡΟΒΙΑ/ΠΑΡΑΣΙΤΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ...ουτε καν ζώα !

----------


## ulysses

> ΜΙΚΡΟΒΙΑ/ΠΑΡΑΣΙΤΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ...ουτε καν ζώα !


JS+++++++

----------


## the_eye

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από eufonia
> 
> ...


Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι μελέτες αυτές δεν υπολογίζουν τα δάση που έχουν γίνει καλιεργήσιμες εκτάσεις. Πριν πολλα πολλα χρόνια τα πάντα ήταν δάσος, οπότε και να καεί ένα μέρος ήταν αναζωογόνηση. Σήμερα έχουν μειωθεί τόσο πολύ οι δασικές περιοχές που ορίζουμε ότι δάσος είναι μόνο η πυκνή βλάστιση πάνω σε κάποιο βουνό.  ::

----------


## giannisl

Παιδια νομίζω ότι δέν πρέπει να απέχουμε απο κάτι τέτοιο !!!!!  ::   ::  

http://manosnik.blogspot.com/


Αύριο θα είναι μεγάλη μέρα !!! χεχεχεχεχε

----------


## vector

χαζευα στο διαδικτυο και επεσα πανω σε αυτο:



> πάνω στην Πάρνηθα πρόκειται να κατασκευαστεί ένα μεγάλο ξενοδοχειακό συγκρότημα, το Χαγιάτ, το οποίο δεν θα περιοριστεί στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο του Μον Παρνές


και προχτες εκανα πλακα σε ενα φιλο μου: o καραμανλης ντυθηκε εμπρηστης και ανηφορησε στην Πάρνηθα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## RF

Το καλύτερο που μπορεί να γίνει για την Πάρνηθα είναι να μην επιτρέψουν καμία παρέμβαση είτε καλοπροαίρετη (αναδάσωση, αντιπλυμηρικά έργα) είτε όχι (βοσκή, οικοπεδοποίηση). Σε 1-2 χρόνια το βουνό θα έχει πρασινήσει από τους θάμνους και σε 10 τα δέντρα θα είναι 3-4 μέτρα αρκεί βέβαια να μην εκδηλωθεί νέα φωτιά γιατί τότε η καταστροφή θα είναι μη αναστρέψιμη.
Στην Πεντέλη μετά τη φωτιά του 95 έκαναν έργα για το "καλό" του δάσους τοποθετώντας κορμούς και κλαδιά στο έδαφος για αντιδιαβρωτική προστασία τα οποία όμως έπαιξαν καθοριστικό ρόλο στη μετάδοση της φωτιάς του 98 που κατέστρεψε το δάσος πάνω στην αναγένησή του.

----------


## alexis-13

> ...


παλι καλα......lol

----------


## Billouris

Ρε σεις και να το αναδασόσουν για να ξαναγίνει ετσι όπως ήταν θα περάσουν πολά χρόνια.Πολά όμως!

----------


## Vigor

Για εμάς που πήγαμε στην Πάρνηθα σήμερα το πρωί και την ανεβήκαμε συμβολικά, συναίσθημα πίκρας και οργής μας κατέκλυσε όσο ποδηλατούσαμε και βλέπαμε τις απέραντες πρώην πράσινες εκτάσεις - καμμένες.

http://www.skai.gr/master_avod.php?id=53503

----------


## Pyros

και η προσπάθεια συνεχίζετε...

----------


## thalexan

> Ρε σεις και να το αναδασόσουν για να ξαναγίνει ετσι όπως ήταν θα περάσουν πολά χρόνια.Πολά όμως!


Καλύτερα να το περιφράξουν και να αφήσουν τη φύση να κάνει τη δουλειά της.

Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μείνει αμείωτο το ενδιαφέρον των πολιτών.

----------


## Pyros

(αττικός νόμος)

----------


## apou

Μερικές φωτογραφίες που τράβηξε ένας φίλος δασολόγος από την περιοχή της φωτιάς  :: . 
Ανέβηκαν στο φόρουμ με την άδειά του.

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Billouris
> 
> Ρε σεις και να το αναδασόσουν για να ξαναγίνει ετσι όπως ήταν θα περάσουν πολά χρόνια.Πολά όμως!
> 
> 
> Καλύτερα να το περιφράξουν και να αφήσουν τη φύση να κάνει τη δουλειά της.
> 
> Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μείνει αμείωτο το ενδιαφέρον των πολιτών.


+++ 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31895&sid=4
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31895&sid=4

----------


## alexis-13

> Μερικές φωτογραφίες που τράβηξε ένας φίλος δασολόγος από την περιοχή της φωτιάς . 
> Ανέβηκαν στο φόρουμ με την άδειά του.



πω ρε π@@@τη μου βλεπω τις φωτο και σφιγκεται η ψυχη μου....αναθεμα σε αυτους που εβαλαν την φωτια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

*το μελλον ανηκει στους μεσιτες τους εργολαβους και τους καταπατητες του καμμενου δασους*

Θα φανω λιγο ερειστικος αλλά γιατι δεν χυσαμε τα κροκοδειλια δακρυα οταν καιγόταν περισυ η Χαλκιδική και πρόπερσυ ο Ολυμπος? 
Μήπως γιατί "δεν το είδα, δεν ειναι διπλα μου, δεν με αφορά"? Πότε κάνανε οι σύλλογοι και οι "ευαισθητοποιημένοι πολίτες" καποια κινητοποιηση για το καμμενο δασος της Σαμου, της Χαλκιδικης, του Ολυμπου, της Πεντελης και τα λοιπα και τα λοιπα? 
Και προφανώς δεν το λέω με κακό τρόπο και θετικο ειναι που μεσα στην καταστροφή οι πολιτες κινητοποιούνται αλλά τα ανακλαστικά μας είναι γνωστό οτι ειναι καθοδηγουμενα και υποκινουμενα απο τα παπαγαλακια της δημοσιογραφιας. Θα καταλαγιάσουν οταν καταλαγιασει και ο θορυβος κι εκει θα φανει πόσο αντοχή έχει αυτή η κοινωνια που τώρα φωνάζει και έπειτα θα βρει χρυσες επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες στο καμενο δασος.Γιατι το παραμυθι το ειδαμε στην Πεντελη και σε πολλα αλλα μερη της ελλαδας....
Γιατι η ευαισθητοποιηση ειναι επιλεκτική και η προστασια των οικοπεδοφαγων των καταπατητων και των μεγαλοκαρχαριων που ΤΩΡΑ αρχισαν να ζητανε προσβαση στα καμενα για εκμεταλλευση ειναι δομικη και θεσμικη....Πριν λιγες μερες αυτος ο υπουργος που τωρα χυνει κροκοδειλια δακρυα αυτη η εξουσια που "θρηνει" εφερε στην βουλη νομο νομιμοποιησης του "ονειρου του καθε καταπατητη" και τον μαζεψε πισω.Γιατι αυτο εκανε και η προηγουμενη εξουσια και αυτο θα κανει καθε εξουσια που χρειαζεται ψηφους...
Ακουσα δε, οτι και η εκκλησια διεκδικει εκτασεις στην Παρνηθα εσχατως στον καμενο δρυμο για εκμεταλλευση.Μπορει να λειπει το μεγαλο αφεντικο για λογους υγειας αλλά οι business συνεχιζονται απο τους χριστεμπορους....
Και του χρνου λοιπον το υπολοιπο...
Εμπρος για βιλλες και πισινες εμπρος στο δρομο που χαραξε ο ελληνας καταπατητης...Αυτος που βαζει τις πυρκαγιες με τις πλατες του κρατους και μετα υποκρινεται πανω απο τα χαλασματα...

Υ.Γ. ΔΕΝ αναφερομαι σε καμια περιπτωση σε συλλογους/ομαδες/αυθυρμητες κινησεις πολιτων που εχουν δειξει την ευαισθησια τους στο θεμα της οικολογιας (πχ ποδηλατες) αλλά στο ανωνυμο πληθος,στους νεους "αγανακτισμενους πολιτες" που βγαζουν λαδι την εξουσια και ετοιμαζονται να μοιρασουν τη νεα λεια της παρνηθας...

Υ.Γ.2 Κι ενα quiz, ποιος γνωστος αντιπροεδρος που επι εξουσιας του εριχνε τονους απο απεμπλουτισμενο ουρανιο στα βαλκανια και προωθουσε την πιο επιθετικη εκδοχη του αμερικανικου καπιταλισμου (θυμηθειτε μονο ποσο τοις εκατο της παγκοσμιας παραγωγης διοξειδιου του ανθρακα προερχονται απο τις ηπα), τώρα το παιζει οικολογος και σκεπτισκιστης για το μελλον του πλανητη και την οικολογικη καταστροφη του....Ετσι για να μην ξεχναμε ποιοι μας δουλευουν....

Υ.Γ.3 Νεο quiz, εχει καταδικαστει η ελλαδα για την υπερβολικη και πανω απο τα ορια που αντιστοιχουν στην ελλαδα (με το παγκοσμιας πρωτοτυπιας λεγομενο ως χρηματιστηριο ρυπων) εκπομπή ρύπων? 
Για να ξανακαταλαβουμε ποσο οικολογικος λαος ειμαστε και ποσο ευκολα δινουμε ρυπανση και καταστροφη των πορων και του περιβαλλοντος για λιγη παραπανω ευημερια (και να μοιραζοταν και σε ολους ....)
Κατα μια "κακοδαιμονικη" (οπως ειπε και ο γραφικος εξουσιαστης αρχιπραιτωρας) εξηγηση η παρνηθα εγινε εγινε "εθνικος ο-δυρμος" γιατι αν κοβανε το ρευμα στους πυλωνες θα προκαλουνταν μερικο black out στην αθηνα...

----------


## Billouris

Τις είδα και ανατρίχιασα. Μεγάλοι πουστ... πρέπει να ήταν αυτοί που το έκαναν αυτήν την πράξει! Πάει λέγαν και στις ειδήσεις ο 2ος πνεύμονας της Αθήνας. Τεσπα λένε ότι θα γίνει αναδάσωσει αν και εγώ δεν περιμένω να γίνει κάτι.Βασικά και να γίνει μεχρι να ξαναγίνουν όλα οπως ήταν θα περάσουν χρόνια.

----------


## neo4

> Τεσπα λένε ότι θα γίνει αναδάσωσει αν και εγώ δεν περιμένω να γίνει κάτι.Βασικά και να γίνει μεχρι να ξαναγίνουν όλα οπως ήταν θα περάσουν χρόνια.


Σιγουρα θα χρειαστουν πολλα πολλα χρονια και αποκλειεται να γινουν οπως ηταν πριν..  ::

----------


## bandit

μερικές φωτο από Παρνηθα στις 3/2/2007

----------


## bandit

... εκείνη την μέρα είχαν ανεβεί και κάτι μώρτηδες με τα hummer και τις τσιπούρες τους.... και μας προσπερναγαν για να προλάβουν μην πετσώσει το γάλα.... anyway ελπίζω να σας αρεσουν

----------


## alexis-13

> μερικές φωτο από Παρνηθα στις 3/2/2007



αυτο που θα πω με στεναχωρει αλλα αυτο το τοπιο θα αργησεις να το ξαναδεις παρα πολυ στην Αττικη

----------


## ngia

Υμηττός..

----------


## darkangel

eeeeeeeeeeeeeee ΟΧΙ στην ΚΑΤΕΧΑΚΗ

----------


## freenet

τωρα πυρκαγιά πίσω απο τα πανεπιστήμια

----------


## pilgrim

Επειδη το κλιμα ειναι βαρυ σε αυτο το τοπικ πριν απο λιγες μερες ηθελα να ποσταρω φωτο απο την παρνηθα , με αφορμη την προβολη ποιο ''soft '' εικονων.
Tελικα δεν τα καταφερα γιατι εφαγε κολλημα το κινητο.
Η φωτο εδειχνε ενα αρσενικο ελαφι να τρωει τουλαχιστον καμια 25 αρια μηλα απο τα χερια μου και απο τα χερια αλλων εργοζομενων του καζινο.
Απλα μας εκανε λιγο να ξεχασουμε ολη αυτην την καταστροφη εστω και για λιγα λεπτα.
Μας πηγε λιγο πισω , οταν αυτη ηταν καθημερινη εικονα για εμας που ειχαμε συνηθησει τετοιες στιγμες τα περισσοτερα βραδια με ολα αυτα τα ζωα.....

----------


## darkangel

δεν το πιστευω πλησιαζει και τα σπιτια...........συν τα αμαξια που ειναι εγκλωβισμενα στην καισαριανη

----------


## thalexan

> eeeeeeeeeeeeeee ΟΧΙ στην ΚΑΤΕΧΑΚΗ


Και όμως ναι. Εαν είναι εμπρησμός, ποντάρουν στην κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση.

----------


## darkangel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από darkangel
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeee ΟΧΙ στην ΚΑΤΕΧΑΚΗ
> 
> 
> Και όμως ναι. Εαν είναι εμπρησμός ποντάρουν στην κυκλοφοριακή συμφόρηση.


το ξερω ειδικα τετοια ωρα γινεται πανικος στην κατεχακη και το ξερω απο προσωπικη πειρα


ειναι μεγαλο το προβλημα στη διασταυρωση κατεχακη καισαριαννη πριν την πανεπιστημιουπολη

----------


## The Undertaker

εσύ που είσαι βρε;;

----------


## darkangel

πριν λιγο γυρισα απο δουλεια στην κατεχακη κοντα...... σε δεκα λεπτα φουντωσε.... 

μαρεσει που ηθελα να ανεβω πανω στη σχολη σημερα.... και απλα με πηρε ο υπνος αλλιως θα ημουν πανω (θυμασαι τις αναβαθμιδες κλπ)

----------


## costas43gr

6 αεροπλανα και 2 ελικοπτερα μετρησα απο την ταρατσα να περνανε...

----------


## freenet

περισσότερες φωτογραφίες

----------


## The Undertaker

χτες η σαλαμίνα σήμερα ο υμηττός...

----------


## darkangel

> χτες η σαλαμίνα σήμερα ο υμηττός...


Σαλαμινα? που στου ναυτικου κοντα? δεν το ακουσα?

----------


## The Undertaker

την ώρα που γύρναγα από αλεποχώρι......πάνω από την πόλη στην πλευρά που βλέπει προς ελευσίνα.

----------


## darkangel

> την ώρα που γύρναγα από αλεποχώρι......πάνω από την πόλη στην πλευρά που βλέπει προς ελευσίνα.


καταλαβα ξερω που λες....

----------


## darkangel

μια απορια ........τι γινεται ρε παιδια? πυρκαγιες , τροχαια και ατυχηματα θα ειναι αυτο το καλοκαιρι? 

τωρα όπως λεει Ο Γιωργος για την Σαλαμινα.... το πρωι ειχε ατυχημα στο Περαμα 


τι στο Δι@^$* γινεται?

----------


## thalexan

> μια απορια ........τι γινεται ρε παιδια? πυρκαγιες , τροχαια και ατυχηματα θα ειναι αυτο το καλοκαιρι? 
> 
> τωρα όπως λεει Ο Γιωργος για την Σαλαμινα.... το πρωι ειχε ατυχημα στο Περαμα 
> 
> 
> τι στο Δι@^$* γινεται?


Γενικό "κάψιμο" (δασών, πλοίων και κυρίως εγκεφάλων.......)

----------


## darkangel

> κυρίως εγκεφάλων...



ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩΩΩ

----------


## The Undertaker

οξεία μαλάκυνση νομίζω λεγόταν η πάθηση...

----------


## darkangel

ωρες ωρες εισαι πολυ ευστοχος ρε Γιωργο

 ::

----------


## ulysses

> μια απορια ........τι γινεται ρε παιδια? πυρκαγιες , τροχαια και ατυχηματα θα ειναι αυτο το καλοκαιρι? 
> 
> τωρα όπως λεει Ο Γιωργος για την Σαλαμινα.... το πρωι ειχε ατυχημα στο Περαμα 
> 
> 
> τι στο Δι@^$* γινεται?


οι εσχατες μερες πλησιαζουν ?
κανεις δεν ξερει το μελλον ...  ::

----------


## eufonia

Μόλις γύρισα από επάνω. Ευτυχώς, ο άνεμος έφερε την φωτιά παράλληλα στην Κατεχάκη στον Καρέα και δεν την ανέβασε ψηλά προς το βουνό, όπου με τέτοιο αέρα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να την καταφέρουνε.

Η έκταση που έκαψε, από την μεριά των στρατοπέδων Σακέτα προς Καισαριανή ήταν καμμένη και αναδασωμένη παλαιότερα. Το κομμάτι που είχε αναγεννηθεί με φυσικό τρόπο προς τις πλαγιές, πάνω από τον Κουταλά έμεινε άθικτο.

Από την μεριά του Σακέτα προς Καρέα, έχουν μείνει αρκετές πράσινες νησίδες με ζωντανά πεύκα (πιθανότητες για φυσική αναγέννηση) και έκαψε κυρίως χαμηλή βλάστηση, πουρνάρια.

Σαφέστατα εμπρησμός, στο τέταρτο περίπου μετά την εκδήλωση της φωτιάς, διέκρινες καθαρά τρεις στήλες καπνού σε απόσταση μεταξύ τους περίπου 200 - 400 μέτρων.

Ελπίζω το βράδυ να μην έχουμε αναζωπυρώσεις με αυτόν τον αέρα, γιατί η καύσιμη ύλη είναι άφθονη (πολύ πούσι κάτω από τα δέντρα και ξεροί θάμνοι).

----------


## tyson

Up...
Για να φρεσκάρουμε τη μνήμη μας λίγο...

----------

